# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC to tell you a word in a different language and its meaning. - _kilham_
*Basic Task ii* - Rob a bank using only a banana as your weapon. - _INeverWakeUp_

*Advanced Task i* - National Eye Exam month: Pull your eyeball out (or both) and examine it/them. - _501_
*Advanced Task ii* - Visit Sophie and Calcifer at Howl's Castle and turn the door dial to a random color, open the door and describe where it leads. - _KestrelKat_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Apply a Photoshop effect to your dream scene (increase saturation, grayscale, invert colors, sepia tone, selective coloring, sketch, etc.) - _~Dreamer~_

----------


## OneUp

I have a good feeling about this month, gonna get all of these done and finally get in the Lucid Task Club!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I have a good feeling about this month, gonna get all of these done and finally get in the Lucid Task Club!



FYI you only need to get one of them to get into the club!

I'm going to pull out an eyeball this month. Fo' sho'

----------


## Maxis

P-Pull...y-your eyeball o-out?

Oh yes, this is definitely the way I'm going to get back into lucid dreaming.

That Basic II made me laugh though LOL. Are we allowed to modify the banana, or does it just have to be this regular old banana?

Ooh, _what if we Photoshop the banana before robbing the bank?_

----------


## woblybil

My wretched Sub-Con will turn even these into sex.. Wait and see  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey woblybil, aren't you proud of me? I remembered to link this in the thingy  ::teeth::

----------


## Aristaeus

> 



This picture immediately reminded me of the books _Freak of Nature_ and _Fractured Innocence_, by Julia Crane. It's a sci-fi romance novel about a young girl whom was killed in an accident, then turned into a cybernetic soldier. A very unique, emotive, and haunting story, if I must say so mineself.

Anyhow, I think I will do the first Advanced Task. [Shrugs] Might skip on the Basic Tasks, though.

----------


## gab

ok, I'm gonna try and apply something to that gurl.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Your banks are not safe from me

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> This picture immediately reminded me of the books _Freak of Nature_ and _Fractured Innocence_, by Julia Crane. It's a sci-fi romance novel about a young girl whom was killed in an accident, then turned into a cybernetic soldier. A very unique, emotive, and haunting story, if I must say so mineself.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I will do the first Advanced Task. [Shrugs] Might skip on the Basic Tasks, though.



Well, you wouldn't be you without SOMEthing to [Shrugs] about now would you :heart:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> *Advanced Task ii* - Visit Sophie and Calcifer at Howl's Castle and turn the door dial to a random color, open the door and describe where it leads. - _KestrelKat_



Uh is this from, like, a cartoon or something?

/me scurries off to Google...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Graywolf

I'll try BT I... AT I though... NO. ABSOLUTELY NOT. OMG.

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome tasks! 
I will definitely do them! I have to get at least one this month!
I will probably go for Basic i, Advanced i and the bonus task  :smiley: 
Maybe I can even find a cure for my vision problems in LD's, by performing surgery on my eyeballs  ::D: 
Btw, the girl is pretty hot, especially the bionic version. I might have to involve her in some of my lucids, hehe

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> My wretched Sub-Con will turn even these into sex.. Wait and see



I bet the pretty cashier in the bank bites the end off your banana with full eye contact :-D

 SammyTheSnake

----------


## lucidmats

> I bet the pretty cashier in the bank bites the end off your banana with full eye contact :-D
> 
>  SammyTheSnake



I think you meant the 400 pound, hairy dude munching on cheez-its biting off the end of the banana while holding eye-contact, leaving poor Xanous with a trauma and nightmares for the rest of his life  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> Hey woblybil, aren't you proud of me? I remembered to link this in the thingy



Yay , You're amazing...........
I'll remember you in my dreams.....  ::yddd::

----------


## StephL

I'll most definitively do my first bonus this month - great idea ~Dreamer~ really!
Now that's exactly what I want to be able to do in general! And it has a ring of Sivason's tips for me from a long while back, about for example using a finger to blur the surface of say a table as if it was a wet oil-painting, and go on and do that in the air in front of something, and thus transform it - and end-goal - just thinking things differently and they are. And I haven't made progress with it since, didn't try except once to some meagre effect...

Yeah - and I'll rip an eye out at the side, too. Going to be far easier than the affair with the heart last Valentine's time...
But - wouldn't it be cool, if we could look back at our one-eyed selves with that eye in our hand then?!
Not exactly like this - but from the general idea:


For more of his + name - click the left link in my sig to a thread full of different painters of a "spiritual style", or call it "psychedelic nature"!

I had transformed my arm into a swan-neck with my hand as the head for the comp and lost lucidity in the process of growing the eyes into it, to try and wave it about and then see with four of them, and now I have that lodged in my head - what a coincidence...
But to try and convince my brain it needs to put in the work now and simulate a completely alien experience for me - doesn't sound trivial.
Anybody ever operated more than two eyes? Like growing two stalks with extras or something like it?

----------


## Verre

Last night tried out one of the August basic tasks. The full dream report is in my DJ (8/3/14: "Foreign Words"), but my DJ entries tend to be extremely long, so here's just the part relevant to the task: 





> The two of us sat down on the couch, and for a moment my dream libido took over, and I started making out with him. But as things got more intense I recognized that this was a distraction and would accomplish nothing useful. Didn't I have tasks to do? I remembered that last night I had been on DV looking over the monthly tasks for August, and there had been one that I particularly wanted to try out. This seemed like the perfect opportunity. So I disentangled myself from moose-cat-man's embrace and said firmly, "Tell me a word in a foreign language."
> 
> It was hard to make out what he said at first. It sounded like "Arab mormon."
> 
> "What?" I wasn't sure if I had heard him correctly.
> 
> This time he distinctly just said, "Mormon."
> 
> It didn't sound like a word in a foreign language, but whatever. Run with it. "Alright, now tell me what it means."
> ...

----------


## ThreeCat

I might try visiting Sophie and Calcifer--do they have to be present for the task to be a success?  What if I get to the castle and no one is home?  :Oh noes:

----------


## lucidmats

Ophelia get the wings ready!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Antoia

Ooh, nice tasks  :smiley:  

Funny story - I pulled my eyeball out in a NLD once. Let's see if I can find the DJ entry...





> My eye bothers me. I look at it in the mirror. I rub at it and discover that it falls out pretty easily. It feels hard and smooth and is oval. I look in the mirror and see an empty socket, but I can't say my depth perception is off. I try putting my eye back in, but it's in incorrectly, and feels weird. Rinse and repeat.



Heh, maybe I should try that again, but in a LD this time.

----------


## Schmaven

The banana bank robbery sounds like a lot of fun!  Now I have a reason to sleep haha.

----------


## Pickman

Going to have to pass on basic task ii as I'm not very good at conjuring objects or places - unless a bank happens to be nearby, in which case I'll give it a try. 

Passing on Advance Task i, because ripping my eyeball out sounds horrifying, even in a dream.  I have no idea what Advanced Task ii is about.  

Basic Task I it is then!  Although the bonus task looks pretty good too.

----------


## Antoia

> Uh is this from, like, a cartoon or something?
> 
> /me scurries off to Google...
> 
> SammyTheSnake



It's from the Studio Ghibli movie _Howl's Moving Castle_  :smiley:  I recommend watching it, even if animated movies aren't your thing. Actually, watch any of the Studio Ghibli movies, they're great. And pretty.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I love the eyeball task! I am definitely doing that one. I better be sure that I'm lucid, though.  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats to Verre for being the first! I was reading it in the car and laughing.. DCs are so entertaining  ::chuckle:: 





> I love the eyeball task! I am definitely doing that one. I better be sure that I'm lucid, though.



Haha ikr! That one guy did it nonlucid and tried to put it back but it was all wrong :hurl:

This one is gonna be so freaking fun.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I might try visiting Sophie and Calcifer--do they have to be present for the task to be a success?  What if I get to the castle and no one is home?



Tell ya what, if you can manage the castle and the dial, it should count as basic. Or if you can manage the visit with Sophie and Calcifer without the dial, it could be basic wings as well.

What do y'all think?

----------


## ThreeCat

> Tell ya what, if you can manage the castle and the dial, it should count as basic. Or if you can manage the visit with Sophie and Calcifer without the dial, it could be basic wings as well.
> 
> What do y'all think?



Finding Howl's Castle seems a bit harder than finding an elevator . . . just sayin.   ::D:   I'm doing it, regardless!

----------


## Irreo

I will definitely try these ones in the case of a lucid this month. Anyway, the eyeball one got me shocked, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one!  ::D: 

Not sure how, but maybe I try it, only after making sure I'm really dreaming... Until now I never hurted myself on a lucid, only on normal dreams, at it was always by accident, never on purpose as far as I remember... Weird thing is that injuries always seem to grow, get worse, more gory... instead of healing. Or I just find one... then another... then another.... I wonder if I will pop my eye out, with something stick to it, and as I pull more and more I realise I'm pulling my whole brain out...

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> It's from the Studio Ghibli movie _Howl's Moving Castle_  I recommend watching it, even if animated movies aren't your thing. Actually, watch any of the Studio Ghibli movies, they're great. And pretty.



So, yeah, a cartoon  :;-): 

Actually, a friend of mine who's a bit into anime (not massively) also mentioned Studio Ghibli in much the same terms. I might have to track some down. I'm not particularly into Anime, myself, I remember trying to watch Akira when I was a kid and not getting it, but I think I was too young, really. I enjoyed Ghost in the machine and Laputa (is that the name of the film, or is the film called something different) but can't remember having seen any other Anime all the way through...

Anyway, I'm definitely up for playing with a giant steam powered walking castle that takes you to random places, so I'll try to do that if I have enough dream control :-D

I'm also very much up for plopping an eyeball out, it's not like you're likely to have the chance in real life (and if you do, you're unlikely to be in the mood to enjoy the experience! :-D)

It reminds me of a variation of the 61 point relaxation technique that I was playing with a few weeks back. I decided that as well as "visualising" pressure at each of the variouis points, I'd take it a couple of steps further, visualising that pressure being inside my joints (where the point was at or near a joint) and then visualising the sensations of those joints becoming ludicrously flexible, bending backwards, stretching, wrapping my arms around my torso twice, that kind of thing. There was an initial mental resistance because I was visualising the sensation of my elbows resistin going past straight and that made it really uncomfortable, but I managed after a couple of attempts to just imagine that my joints were supposed to work like that and it became much easier!

Also, the Great Banana Bank Robbery must be attempted! I've got some lovely ideas for deliberately misunderstanding creatively reinterpreting that one! :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## NyxCC

Had a short ld where I asked bf to tell me something in a different language. Alas, the reply was muffled as the audio in the dream was not quite ok. Later two *cats* spoke too, but I forgot to ask them.  ::whyme::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Basic i*





> I realized I was dreaming!
> 
> I immediately landed and remembered the task about asking a DC to tell me a word in a foreign language. A young boy appeared, and I asked him to tell me a word in a foreign language. He said something garbled, and I asked him what it meant. He looked at me with a huge grin and, shaking his head, he replied, "I do not know!" I asked him for another one, same answer. So I flew off and found a young black girl sitting with her mom outside their house. Funny, it was night time now. I asked her for a foreign word and she said something that could only be described as tongue and throat clicks. I asked her what that meant and she said, "Go the way of Jesus."
> 
> I thought of the eyeball task right after that, and thought about going into their house and finding a bathroom mirror for the task. But before I went in, I decided to recap the basic task so I'd remember it better when I woke up. It was a good plan and a bad plan. I took the time to recall it, but then woke up before going into the house. Oh well, next time

----------


## spellbee2

> *Basic Task ii* - Rob a bank using only a banana as your weapon. - _INeverWakeUp_



Does it have to be a bank? Lots of my dreams involve the grocery store I work at, and it'd probably be easier to rob them instead.

----------


## Verre

> Finding Howl's Castle seems a bit harder than finding an elevator . . . just sayin.    I'm doing it, regardless!



On the bright side, don't forget that Howl's Castle runs around on legs like Baba Yaga's hut, so you could always try to summon it directly and make it come to _you,_ instead of having to go look for it. 

I'm not sure if I'm up to this task, since my LDs have always seemed to take perverse delight in frustrating my attempts to locate particular people or places. But I was thinking about various ways one might go about it. Another possibility, since it seems like Calcifer himself is the key to the magic that holds the the castle together, might be to create a flame, designate it as "Calcifer," start feeding it, and instruct it to build the castle right there around you!

----------


## Zyangur

The eyeball one sounds scary to do. I wonder how you could do that? Maybe just by willing them to fall out or perhaps you could use a spoon...  :wink2:  I can't wait to read some awesome and hilarious dreams that will come from the rob a bank task  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Does it have to be a bank? Lots of my dreams involve the grocery store I work at, and it'd probably be easier to rob them instead.



Good point.. since it's basic, should we have made it just a general robbery with a banana?

These are you guys' task suggestions, so it's up to y'all to debate the specifics. I'm just the tie-breaker basically.

----------


## Schmaven

> Also, the Great Banana Bank Robbery must be attempted! I've got some lovely ideas for deliberately misunderstanding creatively reinterpreting that one! :-De



Me too, there are so many ways to creatively interpret that, or to pull it off.  I think it might take several bananas for what I have planned, but if I duplicate them from a single banana, then it's basically just using one banana.  I don't think I'm even allowed to say what some of the ways of interpreting this task are...





> Does it have to be a bank? Lots of my dreams involve the grocery store I work at, and it'd probably be easier to rob them instead.



Some grocery stores have banks inside them.  At least mini-banks.  In my opinion, if you ask them if it is a bank, and they say yes, then it counts.

----------


## Irreo

Got it!! My eye, I mean...  ::D: 

Amazing experience for me, as I went straight from wake to dream on a WILD attempt that I guess was thanks to luck.


*Spoiler* for _Small introduction as how I got there_: 



A bit of introduction for those interested. I woke up at around 7.45am. No dream memories. I put my ear-plugs on, and decided to try WILD, laying on my back. At around 8.30am I though on surrendering. Had a little water, and turned over on my side.

A while later I found myself there all dark, relaxed. Not sure if I was already dreaming, but I just though it might be the time for an anchor, so I started thinking on the song Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits). Eventually, the music wasn't imagined anymore. I started hearing it, very low volume, but it started going up, and gettin more clear. I decided to try getting up.

My room had light. I rubbed my hands as the vision was shaking and getting double. Once it went all clear, and seeing it was all too vivid, I decided to do nose-RC.




I remembered the TOTM about the eye. Even if I RCd pinching my nose seconds before, I did it again and as I could definitely breathe, I though to myself: "ok, lets do this...".

I simply led my right hand to my right eye, and it went out really easy, no pain, as if the eye was just "placed" on my face, instead of inside the skull. I did feel anyway the "extraction" as it went out, but no pain. In any case, I got out a white ball with little red veins, no optical nerve, blood, or whatever... It had the iris also. I turned it around while holding it with my fingers. It was white but not shiny, looking more like a ping-pong ball. I also tried closing left eye only, and right eye only, and I could still see with both eyes! 

Then I tried to remember what was the other TOTM I though about before going to sleep, but couldn't remember, so I headed out to try having some fun (which I did).

It was 8.45am when I woke up.

(Now I remember that the task was the one about Photoshop. Will have to re-read the tasks again and try to burn them in my brain...)

----------


## StephL

Ah - some proper eye-examinations here! I'm unsure, if I managed it - your call, Ophelia:





> LD #1: I was standing in the atrium of a house, maybe 3 stories high, looked like an office-building, I don't know how I got there. But looking down the hall - it just simply struck me, that it was a dream. Forgot to RC, but did that later on. What was on my mind first, was that Maxis had lucid dared me to die and survive it like a proper cat should be able to do. But what I did first wasn't trying something fancy, nor going after my 5 senses, since I ended up in the void by interrupting what I was doing before and especially upon lacking input from a sense, I search. So I slowly walked out of the building, as if nothing had happened. And that was a good idea, when I came out, the dream had nicely stabilized.
> 
> The idea had been to transform into a cat and then let myself get hit by a lightning strike. Somehow I had the feeling that I'm not up to full transformation, didn't dare try - and since I could also die and survive something as a human - I started weather-witching instead and conjured up rain and storm and darkness - but lightning eluded me. I was a bit afraid then if I'd get anything done and went flying - by jumping from a high cliff into something like a canyon. The plan was my 3-stepper super flight, into which I wanted to switch while in the sky, and maybe catch a deadly lightning strike under way. But - soo stupid - I suddenly had such an urge for the toilet, that it disturbed my air-swimming. Soo - what now, I think in mid-flight, and wanting to get something out of this LD in maybe the last seconds, *I grab my right eye, see if I can rip it out for the TOTM. Well I do - but not really - it stays on it's optic nerve, I get it out maybe 20 cm and then it bounces back in. No pain - no spectacular visual effects, either - but it feels slimy and I had to dig in to sort of pop it loose. Now reading back - I should have examined it further - what I can say, is that I saw it with my other eye, but just as a dark ball more or less peripherally.* Before I could go on and land somewhere and maybe cut it off with something, I felt I had to go so urgently, I woke myself up. And of course - nope - I didn't need a toilet irl - this happened several times before. Need to remember that once and for all - maybe stop moving my dream-body or just letting it go...



Yupp - that's it. I guess, it's not enough, I was only thinking, I need to get it out...?
But otherwise I'm very happy with having had a bit more lucid time than so often - very motivating!

 ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dunno guys, does that count? I mean, she pulled it out far enough to see it with her other eye...

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Lol, well I think it's enough.  ::tongue::

----------


## StephL

Thanks - would be nice! FryingMan, Xanous - from my beloved enemy-camp in the comp? What do you say - would be 5 points?

 ::fly::

----------


## FryingMan

The text does not say it must be detached.  If you "pulled it out and examined it", which is sounds like you did, then you satisfy the task IMO.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The people hath spoken. Wings it is!!

----------


## Sivason

I had 3 LDs last night, and tried TOTM stuff. I *succeeded with the basic* language one. I tried the advanced castle I one for some reason. I did not know the story or characters, but thought I understood with warped dream reasoning. That dream had a few amazing visuals, but was a TOTM fail. Finally I *succeeded in the photo shop bonus task*. That went very well and I flew along a street picking cars to alter. I will update this post with links tomorrow after doing the DJ posts.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I had 3 LDs last night, and tried TOTM stuff. I *succeeded with the basic* language one. I tried the advanced castle I one for some reason. I did not know the story or characters, but thought I understood with warped dream reasoning. That dream had a few amazing visuals, but was a TOTM fail. Finally I *succeeded in the photo shop bonus task*. That went very well and I flew along a street picking cars to alter. I will update this post with links tomorrow after doing the DJ posts.



I can't wait to read this!!

----------


## StephL

::thanks::

----------


## Box77

::D:  I may try the Sophie and Calcifer one, since sometimes I get back home from work feeling like I was Howl when he gets back exhausted after messing around with the bad guys... ::chuckle::

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Might try pulling just one out and see what it is like to look at myself, looking back at myself, looking at me looking back at myself..  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

I'm practicing being bad, I mean bad-bad.....

8/06
5:30 am . 
 I don't think this will count but I tried, I went to sleep thinking about Tasks and Germany and a  girl was wrapped around me in a dusty room in Germany I guessed (No,I wasn't you  :tongue2:  ) And we were doing things to each other that the conscious mind could not even contemplate like sticking fingers in thru the skin to body parts to tickle and jiggle and we were a real mess and finally almost out of steam I pushed her away and she asked "Ist das alles ?" And I thought wait! That's a task, This must be a dream because humans can't do the things we were doing and I'm supposed to ask you to ask me that and then ask for an answer  but I replied "Nein, Ist nicht alles" and lost any sign of lucidity as we returned to our sexual buggery until it evaporated in a cloud of brown dust and I was awake,,

edit.  ps: That was after Midnight Ramens at 3am.

----------


## KestrelKat

> I'm practicing being bad, I mean bad-bad.....
> 
> 8/06
> 5:30 am . 
>  I don't think this will count but I tried, I went to sleep thinking about Tasks and Germany and a  girl was wrapped around me in a dusty room in Germany I guessed (No,I wasn't you  ) And we were doing things to each other that the conscious mind could not even contemplate like sticking fingers in thru the skin to body parts to tickle and jiggle and we were a real mess and finally almost out of steam I pushed her away and she asked "Ist das alles ?" And I thought wait! That's a task, This must be a dream because humans can't do the things we were doing and I'm supposed to ask you to ask me that and then ask for an answer  but I replied "Nein, Ist nicht alles" and lost any sign of lucidity as we returned to our sexual buggery until it evaporated in a cloud of brown dust and I was awake,,
> 
> edit.  ps: That was after Midnight Ramens at 3am.



You speak German? 
Also, this might sounds stupid, but is Midnight Ramens a codename for something or is it actually just eating Ramen noodles late at night?

----------


## Box77

> Might try pulling just one out and see what it is like to look at myself, looking back at myself, looking at me looking back at myself..



Ha! I was thinking that the one about the eye is a bit bizarre, and that drawing reminded me this guy here from Pan's Labyrinth:



Perhaps it would be an interesting idea to give him a visit and ask for some advice on the skill  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok that nasty thing from Pan's Labyrinth messed me up. Esp when he bit that fairy in half :hurl:

----------


## lucidmats

woblybil speaks German! Awesome.
Kind of a weird dream tho, but don't we all have those from time to time  ::lol:: 
And Pans Labyrinth is a scary, scary movie! Not watching that one again  :Eek: 

No lucids unfortunately, but have the wings ready Ms. Blue, can't be too long till I ask some weirdo DC to teach me another language  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> woblybil speaks German! Awesome.



ausgezeichnet!

----------


## woblybil

> You speak German? 
> Also, this might sounds stupid, but is Midnight Ramens a codename for something or is it actually just eating Ramen noodles late at night?



 Lets say I "did" speak German, Decent Spanish and enough Chinese to keep from being set up in a bar but I havn't used them in 40 years and if you don't use it you lose it....
And Midnight Ramens is the password to a secret society for the weird  :tongue2:  
Really they're just salty noodles and eating salty junk before bed sometimes helps the dreaming, Or a can of Sardines in Mustard Sauce will do.

----------


## KestrelKat

> Lets say I "did" speak German, Decent Spanish and enough Chinese to keep from being set up in a bar but I havn't used them in 40 years and if you don't use it you lose it....
> And Midnight Ramens is the password to a secret society for the weird  
> Really they're just salty noodles and eating salty junk before bed sometimes helps the dreaming, Or a can of Sardines in Mustard Sauce will do.



Well, at least you remembered enough to speak it in a dream.  The first time I dreamed in German I was so excited!
And I didn't know that about salty junk.  Maybe I should try this.  I've been having a dryspell in dreaming D:

----------


## 501

Well I had two LDs last night and tried two different tasks.... failed them both. I am however going to get at least both of these done this month and the bank robbery!


*Spoiler* for _Eyeball Fail_: 



 This made me do a RC and I did a very thorough one since I wanted to be SURE I was dreaming. I sure enough counted 6 or 7 fingers on one hand. LUCID: I though of the foreign language task but then decided to do eyeball task. I turned toward my dad and put my fingers around my right eye ball. He immediately began to back away disturbed at the sight. I really focused on this and in my right eye I could see like white light shooting around blackness, kind of like when you push on your eye a bit in waking life. I was trying to get my fingers in deep enough to reach the back of my eye ball to pull it out. I didn't seem to be getting deep enough to get leverage to pull it out and began to get frustrated. The frustration caused me to wake up.





*Spoiler* for _Word in another language and meaning failure_: 



I did a RC and became LUCID: I looked out the car window and thought of jumping out and the traffic and my daughter, I convinced myself again this was a dream and hopped out of the window while the truck was cruising down the road. I landed right on my feet and was facing oncoming traffic. There was a truck coming right at me and as it approached I barely kicked the bumper and it flew backwards onto the car behind it. I was pretty proud I was able to do this with ease. I then thought of the word in another language task and looked for someone. Behind me a bus was pulled over and a girl was coming out of it. She had long dark hair and I ran up to her and asked her to tell me a foreign word, I wasn't sure if this sentence came out clearly (I thought I might have slurred it), but she understood me. I cant remember the exact word but it started with F and had some Rs in it, something like Farrer or Fourier, it sounded very foreign when she said it. As soon as she said it she was walking away and I followed. I repeated the word and she said 'yes', I then ask her what it meant (still following) and lost the dream.




Second one was so close. Full dream link below. 

AUG 2014 TOTM Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> ausgezeichnet!



Danke...Really in the years I spent there I learned it quite well but the kids in my generation were by then allowed English in schools and I only got to use it on the older folks, Then later in life I found that in most Communist countries where English was not allowed in schools that German was and when encountering older educated Chinese or older generation Russian communist bloc folk they had German as a second language so we had a common ground but you had to first thing let then know you were American not English, ..  Just saying......

 ::yddd::

----------


## Sivason

Ok, here are my links,

*Completed basic task:* TOTM- Word-Biork - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Failed (Kind of comleted) advanced task (did not know what the story about the castle was, so made up stuff): TOTM-Failed? Did not know the story or characters. Still cool. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Completed Bonus Task:*TOTM- Photo Shop- Cars - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I had tons of fun. Thanks for the ideas everyone!

----------


## KestrelKat

Maybe there should be a link to somewhere for people to watch Howl's Moving Castle or something... a lot of people don't know what it is D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok, homework time for me on this thread!

----------


## KestrelKat

sorry to make things complicated for you owo

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> sorry to make things complicated for you owo



D'aaaaaaaawwww not complicated! Just whenever a bunch of things happen in here all at once, I gotta make sure I don't forget to address each one. It's one of my favorite things to do when I'm winding down the day  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

::D:  I always find Ghibli sudios films to be very dreamy, I don't get tired of watching them again and again...

----------


## vasiona

I tried out the basic task i last night… I would like to note first that I did make a mistake, having only skimmed this thread a few days ago and forgotten the exact wording of the task, so that when I asked each of the dream characters for a word, I left out the word “foreign”; but then, I was still asking them with the intention of hearing a foreign or made-up word. Would this still count? If not, I’d be happy to try it again, or another task as I planned to do anyway  :smiley: 

Here are my attempts:





> Lucidity was spontaneous, and I found myself surrounded by people. The scene around me changed from that of the school to the town centre. As having so many people around was unusual, I thought of asking them something – and remembered the basic DV task of the month. 
> 
> I approached one of the dream characters to ask she could tell me a word and its meaning, but everything she said was unclear; I couldn’t make out anything. Giving up on trying to understand, I moved onto a different dream character, who was simply standing there looking around with a slightly dazed expression. Asked her, as I had asked the previous character, to tell me a word.
> 
> “Yumuma,” she replied, not quite looking directly at me. 
> 
> “What does that mean?” I asked her.
> 
> She looked slowly around us before replying, her mouth slightly open, eyes wide. Finally she turned back to me. “It means,” she said, “that this whole world is just a huge hallucination.”
> ...

----------


## Box77

If Yumuma then Hakuna matata  ::-P:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmao @ Yumuma

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill the first Advanced Task this morning. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portion is highlighted in *blue*, the task in *purple*. I had actually completed the task several days earlier, but mine memory was far too hazy to know for certain whether I was lucid or non-lucid, so I did the task again.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 7.AUG.2014



The last thing I remember was being in a pocket dimension, atop a small floating piece of land. Said land was covered in lush grass and other plant life. The sky was a deep blue. At one end of the floating island was a small cottage, at the opposite end was a lush tree. In the middle of the island was a large pond containing various exotic water-dwelling creatures, namely crocodiles and anacondas. I was in the pocket dimension with a few other people.
At some point, one of us poured some kind of magick water from an amphora into the pond. Upon doing so, the crocodiles soon transformed into a hideous creature that was part-reptile, part-bug. It had several long, tentacle-like arms bearing long, razor-sharp pincers. I watched as one pincer, with the speed of a snake, effortlessly snipped someone's lower leg clean off. As the creature wreaked havoc, we all fled into the cottage. I conjured a portal using mine Dream Chalk, and we all fled into the portal.
I found mineself standing alone in an open area. Throughout said area was lush plant life and what looked to be the rubble of an old castle. Whilst I traversed the area, I spontaneously became lucid.
I immediately projected mine Wings of the Heart and took flight. As I flew, I attempted to spread mine arms, but I felt like I was bound by a sheet of fabric. Perhaps I was trying to move mine real arms. Before I did something stupid and lost the dream, I focused on mine dream body, and was eventually able to move mine arms freely.
At some point, whilst still airborne, I remembered the Dream Views task. With telekinetic force, I easily extracted mine right eye from its socket and held it in mine right hand. The eye was a little oddly shaped, and it felt sticky and mushy in mine hand. The iris was a light purple. I attempted to put the eye back in its socket, but in doing so accidentally opened mine real eyes and woke up.

----------


## SpliceStirling

Photoshop filter!  Haha!

----------


## Treetopdriver

I'm gonna try to pull my eyeball out and then look at the world through that eyeball. Should be fun ;D

----------


## SammyTheSnake

So, this is my plan for my next lucid:

1) conjure up a cucumber (summoning)
2) eat the cucumber (I hate cucumber - dare, + eat something)
3) conjure a flame to burn the evil cucumber, then manipulate it into Calcifer the fire demon (summoning, element manipulation, transformation)
4) "remember" that calcifer lives in the castle and Sophie is there, too (advanced summoning, advanced TOTM!)
5) have an interesting conversation with anyone who's around, asking them to teach me a foreign language (personal goal, basic TOTM)

I reckon that this plan will be easy to follow through, because each step leads on from the last, and most elements get me points in thecompetition from several angles simultaneously!

Woo!

Now all I need is to get lucid and remember the first step in the plan. Hmm, start visualising salads, I guess :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ThreeCat

> So, this is my plan for my next lucid:
> 
> 4) "remember" that calcifer lives in the castle and Sophie is there, too (advanced summoning, advanced TOTM!)



Don't forget to spin the dial and go through the door . . . .  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Got basic i and was seconds away from completing Howl's castle.  ::?: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic i_: 



My voice is barely coming out as I say the adventure sentence and I wonder if it would count if I ask him about the basic task telepathically. But how is he going to answer? Too complicated and I decide to go with normal speech, struggle to speak but finally ask him.

His reply is "Woof" which sounds as if he is barking.

Me: "Woof?", are you sure?

He: Uhum. (as in yes)

Me: Ok, then. So what does that mean?

He: Hoof.

I ask for confirmation and he gives me another uhum. 






*Spoiler* for _Howl's Castle almost_: 



Contrary to other times when I have entered the other room, it now turns to a different place altogether. At first I don't catch the clues, but after more examination of the classical wooden furniture, it clicks how this place can indeed be the interior of Howl's castle. 

Without any intention from my side, I notice that there is a fireplace to the side and the fire is as real as it gets. It dawns on me after seeing it that it is calficer. I approach the dream fire with astonishment for it is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. It's not just a regular fire - there is so much light in it, it shines like a little star, while at the same time being surrounded by flames. I feel almost mesmerized by the sight of it and am so happy to have it in the dream. 

Spontaneously, I place my hands around the fire and try to absorb some of its heat and energy. As my hands get closer to the little fire, there is slight tension as in heat related sensation but insignificant to dwell on. In the meantime, the fire gets smaller and smaller as if this process is really draining it. I don't want to do away with it altogether so stop whatever it is I'm doing. The thought crosses my mind that I have spent way too long playing around and risk not completing the task because of that.

I face the room and see that the girl is here again. Now she has a pony tail, blue top and and slightly disturbing facial hair. As I approach her, her face clears a bit and I ask her couple of times if she is Sophie, to which she replies yes. 
Perfect, now all I need is a door. 

There's a small door on the wall that I open, but it turns more into a small window, plus I need to turn the color dial wheel first. I face the other wall where there is a white door and look to see if there is a dial next to it - there isn't. I recall couple of techniques I thought of using in such case, but instinctively pick another one. Bf's DC is just nearby so I ask him to hand me a dial wheel to put next to the door. 

He gives me a round knob-like white object that I place next to the door, cover with my hands and start spinning, until the second layer of it starts to reveal multiple colors. Initially it stops on blue, then it moves to orange. I feel like I want to pick a particular color but am not quite sure which one. I rotate it to yellow, remarking to myself this is taking way too much time. Curious whether the outside will be the same as what can be seen through the nearby window (garden), I think it's high time to stop messing with the wheel dial and open the door.

But it's too late - the dream abruptly ends and I find myself in bed, moving my hand and feels like I've lost the opportunity to go back and complete the task.





Calcifer DJ Entry 08 Aug

----------


## OpheliaBlue

woof means hoof?  ::lol::

----------


## Treetopdriver

Haven't had much dreaming luck the last two days, only some very short false awakening-like things. I'm gonna try and set my alarm to wake up after about 5 or 6 hours, let's hope that'll do the trick.
Reports so far are great, guys  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a DILD during a nap yesterday. I like how I GOT lucid, but I'm frustrated with how I thought about totms but couldn't remember them.

----------


## ExothermReacton

So I hit on this website and this tasks and decided to directly giving them a try! ::wink:: 

I did the first basic task last night but it wasn´t as exciting as I hoped...

I was suddenly in school again wich confused me because I have holidays for like a week now and a moment later I knew this had to be a dream. Just for fun I looked at my fingers and I saw eight of them. For some reason I had some fun with it and tried to do a 'most fingers at one hand' - world record and failed pretty much. When I had 11 fingers at one hand further tries of manipulation just rebuild my hand in weird way so that it looked nearly scary. But then I remembered my task an went down the stairs where I found a woman. I just asked her for a word in a different language but she seemed to be a bit...dense wich forced me to explain it all again. :Cheeky:  But then she finally understood and said with a little delay 'nicht'. Then I asked what that means in our language and she answered with the same unsure delay 'not'. 'Yay, that is right!' I answered in an ironic way because this was nothing new for me and the woman was just plain dense... Originally I wanted to get a new magic spell from her but I refused when I saw her first confused reaction. ::D: 

Well, that is it for this task. Lets go on to the next!

----------


## gab

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...ut-totm-59891/

I got into a WILD via a huge head sensation. Like falling backwards while a waterfall flowing through my head.

I did one ToTM, which now I can't remember. But I remember recapping it in my LD, before remembering the "Pull your eye out" ToTM.

Just before bed, I practiced getting naked, pulling out my green banana (don't want a ripe mushy banana as a weapon) and robbing a bank while yelling "this is a stickup! Gimme all your lucid dreaming vouchers".

Then I practiced getting naked and pulling my eye out. I said this is gonna be gross, and I proly don't wanna do this one.

So after recapping my ToTM, I remembered the "pull your eye out." I put fingers of my right hand around my eye and pushed in slightly while thinking "this is not gonna work". Grabbed the eyeball and pulled it out. My hand is kinda closed and I'm thinking again that it didn't work. But I see a shiny white ball with black dot in size of a pupil between my fingers. I'm totally surprised. (I have also practiced putting the eye behind me and looking at my butt) but I kinda lose it here and don't remember what happened next.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> (I have also practiced putting the eye behind me and looking at my butt)



Hahaaaaaaaaaaa  :buns:

----------


## Box77

> woof means hoof?



Uhum...  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

I can do anything with my eyeballs when I'm playing faces in the mirror, I can make them pop out and dangle by the cords looking everywhere, They can look up at me or spin in circles but I'll be damned if I can do it for a task......

 ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

:Off to Bed:  Ok... it's time to go to sing to Sophie "Light my Fire" out of the castle  ::tongue:: ...

----------


## kilham

Basic I:

I'm flying and looking everything from the clouds, I notice this is a dream and began falling through the smoky-white clouds until a new dream scene is formed. I thought I was going to wake up because everything was white for what seems a long time, but suddenly I'm inside the new dream scene: public toilet.
I see there's a kid in there and I ask him to tell me a word in a different language, he says "sanchuanfei"... I asked him to repeat it again because it's a long word for me to understand, then I also asked about the meaning and he answered "it means: two children peeing", lol!!, wtf??!, I noticed it wasn't just a word then, but a sentence... and because I'm afraid of forgetting the sentence I looked for another DC to ask. A young lady appears and when I asked her for the foreign word she answered "purple"... which I know the meaning... what I have to say in my favor is that I dream in spanish...so purple still counts  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> "sanchuanfei"... I asked him to repeat it again because it's a long word for me to understand, then I also asked about the meaning and he answered "it means: two children peeing"



AAAAHAhahahahaaaaaa

because you're both in the bathroom  ::lol::

----------


## Verre

> I see there's a kid in there and I ask him to tell me a word in a different language, he says "sanchuanfei"



Have you studied Chinese? Your word looks like it is written in Pinyin.

----------


## Box77

::huh::  According to google translate it is written: 三川非 and means "three non-river"  :Oh noes: 

 :Uhm:  What's a non-river?

----------


## Mystycal

Diiiddd ittttt!  ::D:   ::D: 

I had three lucids last night, and had to get up before 7 because I was too excited about all the lucidity and task completion to sleep anymore. I completed Basic I, not too sure about Basic II but I think it counts.

Basic I excerpt:





> "Hey! Hey you!" they turned around and walked up to the gate to my garden.
> "Give me a word in a foreign language!", I said, hoping I'd remember once they did, and hoping they won't turn out to be unhelpful DC's.They were what looked like a group of students - I think there were four, a girl, two guys of average height and one tall guy, standing at the back. The tall guy spoke in a friendly tone:
> "Rystkievin". At least I'm pretty sure it was Rystkievin, I made an effort to remember it. I repeated it to be sure, and he did also, nodding. The "vin" part was pronounced in the French way of pronouncing "vin".
> "What does it mean?", I asked. 
> "Everyone has a right to fair play.", he said. A DC that actually talked sense. Wow. I can actually imagine how there would be a foreign word or expression to mean that kind of thing.
> I thanked the DC's and they walked away.




Basic II excerpt:





> "Rob the bank with a BANANA", I thought, and looked around. Behind me there was what looked like a massive inflatable banana lying on the floor. I grabbed it with my right hand and made a magical gesture with my left, shrinking the banana to normal size and properties - it now looked exactly like a regular banana, only I didn't think to taste it. I went into the building and went behind this counter. Behind the cashier's place I could see the entrance to the bank vault - it was like I was looking at a mini bank of some sort.
> There was no cashier. Wielding the banana, I went up to the till (which was conveniently left wide open) and pocketed a handful of notes, so technically I did steal from a bank, even though I didn't rob the vault. I turned and saw my dad, who was holding some kind of keyring thing with a button on it. He pressed it.
> "Now we will see if they respond. You better not have stolen that money."
> I pushed past him and ran out of the door. Alarms went off. He started talking about how I will never amount to much and how the best thing I ever did was join a church choir and how at that point he thought I was going to grow up into a good person but I disappointed him. Amused, but wanting to run away from the police, I went left out of the door and sprinted into the bushes. I ran through a wooded bit and came out onto an asphalt road - there was a black audi coming down it.
> It occurred to me that it was an unmarked police car, but I kept running. They turned on their lights and sirens and drove down the road in my direction. They stopped about 5 metres away from me.
> "Stay the f**k away, I have a f***ing banana!", I screamed, and I held up my banana. The policemen looked terrified.
> "S**t, another psycho bank robber!" shouted one of them.
> I turned around and kept running through a little grassy square. The dream dissolved around me and I woke up, at 6:50am, having had three lucid dreams and being unable to go back to sleep because I managed to complete two TotMs and had three lucids before it was even anywhere close to my usual wake up time.



Both full dreams are written up in my dream journal: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Mystycal - Dream Journals

----------


## StephL

Sooo - comp is over - which is really sad, was such great fun, but now back to basics:





> Basic Task i - Ask a DC to tell you a word in a different language and its meaning. - kilham
> Basic Task ii - Rob a bank using only a banana as your weapon. - INeverWakeUp



Hm - what am I going to do - I guess, the first one - looking forward to finding interesting meanings, lets see, what my uncon throws at me!

 ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

> "Rob the bank with a BANANA", I thought, and looked around. Behind me there was what looked like a massive inflatable banana lying on the floor. I grabbed it with my right hand and made a magical gesture with my left, shrinking the banana to normal size and properties - it now looked exactly like a regular banana, only I didn't think to taste it. I went into the building and went behind this counter. Behind the cashier's place I could see the entrance to the bank vault - it was like I was looking at a mini bank of some sort.
> There was no cashier. Wielding the banana, I went up to the till (which was conveniently left wide open) and pocketed a handful of notes, so technically I did steal from a bank, even though I didn't rob the vault. I turned and saw my dad, who was holding some kind of keyring thing with a button on it. He pressed it.
> "Now we will see if they respond. You better not have stolen that money."
> I pushed past him and ran out of the door. Alarms went off. He started talking about how I will never amount to much and how the best thing I ever did was join a church choir and how at that point he thought I was going to grow up into a good person but I disappointed him. Amused, but wanting to run away from the police, I went left out of the door and sprinted into the bushes. I ran through a wooded bit and came out onto an asphalt road - there was a black audi coming down it.
> It occurred to me that it was an unmarked police car, but I kept running. They turned on their lights and sirens and drove down the road in my direction. They stopped about 5 metres away from me.
> "Stay the f**k away, I have a f***ing banana!", I screamed, and I held up my banana. The policemen looked terrified.
> "S**t, another psycho bank robber!" shouted one of them.



 :Big laugh:  Definitively you'll be in the rogues' gallery top 10  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Queen Zukin

*5 minute dream*

This happened between my last 5 minute snooze on my alarm clock (9:55am to 10am)

I was in my bedroom, and I wanted to get some air flowing inside the room since it was really stuffy. I cracked my window open, but snow from outside started rushing in. This was a problem. If I left the windows closed, it was going to get hot in here. But if I left them open, my carpet was going to get wet. I settled on an illogical intermediate of cracking the window open no more than a couple millimeters. 

I went downstairs and started talking to my mother. She said that there was supposed to be some really bad storms today. I drank something, and went back upstairs. This time, I was in my bedroom at school. I sat down on the bed, and noticed that it was getting really dark outside. It was only morning, but it was almost as dark as night time outside. I decided it was time to turn on the light.

I walked over to the light switch to flip it on, but nothing happened. I wondered if the storm had caused us to lose power. Yet, lights never work when I am dreaming, so I did a reality check - *dreaming. I had some things that I had been wanted to do, but right now I was drawing a total blank. I remembered the Task of the Month - gauge your eyeballs out. I did one last reality check to absolutely confirm that I was dreaming before I did this. I stuck my fingers into my eye sockets and felt around. First of all - yuck. Second, OUCH. IT HURT. Like, really fucking bad. Despite the pain, I kept going but I couldn't see shit. Well, I saw the color red. Maybe that was supposed to be blood. So in the process of gauging out my eyeballs, I blinded myself. Great. 

I stuck my eyeballs back in* and thought about what I wanted to do next. I thought about doing another task of the month, but I couldn't remember any of the other ones. I remembered the elevator one from last month, but then remembered that I had promised my wolf pack that I would shapeshift and help find a good place for us.

I jumped out the window and was instantly in the middle of an absolutely beautiful field. There were yellow flowers growing in the field and an old farm house at the very end. To the left was a flowing stream and there were lambs nearby, too. I shapeshifted into a wolf and started running across the field. I've never shapeshifted into a wolf before, so this was a new experience for me. I could feel that my back legs were significantly more powerful than my front legs. It took a minute, but then I realized how to coordinate them to run powerfully like a wolf. This was really a beautiful place! But the lambs were very distracting. And tasty looking. 

I decided that it was time for the hunt. 

I began to stalk my prey, slowly inching closer. When I was at a reasonable distance, I leaped forward and sunk my teeth into the lamb...at which point my alarm clock went off.  :Sad:

----------


## Verre

> According to google translate it is written: 三川非 and means "three non-river" 
> 
>  What's a non-river?



The thing about Chinese is that any given syllable corresponds to a number of different characters, so depending on which characters you sub in, it could also mean "three ships flying" (三船飛) or lots of other things!

----------


## Mystycal

> Definitively you'll be in the rogues' gallery top 10



Hah, I really hope so. All* DC citizens must learn to fear me  :mwahaha: 
*Does not include hot girls

----------


## kilham

> AAAAHAhahahahaaaaaa
> 
> because you're both in the bathroom



hahahaha, but i'm not a children!, I'm 28...almost getting to the third floor, but actually there was another children there... 





> Have you studied Chinese? Your word looks like it is written in Pinyin.



Yeah...it surely was my chinese-stuffed subconscious for being in China last month, I'm just missing the accents, which was something like: sānchuánfèi... or sānchuǎnfèi... nevermind... f**k** difficult chinese... 





> According to google translate it is written: 三川非 and means "three non-river" 
> 
>  What's a non-river?







> The thing about Chinese is that any given syllable corresponds to a number of different characters, so depending on which characters you sub in, it could also mean "three ships flying" (三船飛) or lots of other things!



It's a chaos... it depends on the pronunciation, accents, it could really mean lots of other things indeed!

----------


## kilham

> "Everyone has a right to fair play.", he said. A DC that actually talked sense. Wow. I can actually imagine how there would be a foreign word or expression to mean that kind of thing.



Loooved that one!! :heart:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a DILD, and again, I'm so happy how I got lucid because I obeyed a common dream sign (snow in the summer). But when I started to reach for my eyeball, and it felt a bit like a loose tooth, I woke up. But it was during a nap, and nap-lucid-lengths are unpredictable for me.

I am happy though at my recent ability to get dream signs. If you conquer that, potentially EVERY non lucid could become a lucid. Anyway, congrats all you guys so far! Great lucids. Sorry about the gore there Zukin O_O

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I had a DILD, and again, I'm so happy how I got lucid because I obeyed a common dream sign (snow in the summer). But when I started to reach for my eyeball, and it felt a bit like a loose tooth, I woke up. But it was during a nap, and nap-lucid-lengths are unpredictable for me.
> 
> I am happy though at my recent ability to get dream signs. If you conquer that, potentially EVERY non lucid could become a lucid. Anyway, congrats all you guys so far! Great lucids. Sorry about the gore there Zukin O_O



Nice catch, Ophelia!  ::goodjob:: 

Man, I've gotta get onto this month's tasks! This may be the longest I've ever been without wings. I feel so naked, don't look at me!  :Peek:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Man, I've gotta get onto this month's tasks! This may be the longest I've ever been without wings. I feel so naked, don't look at me!



Oooo, someone is a little barebacked *towelwhip*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oooo, someone is a little barebacked *towelwhip*



LOL!  :buns: 
I'll be whipping you back with my shiny wings soon, just you wait!  ::takethatfoo::

----------


## Box77

> Man, I've gotta get onto this month's tasks! This may be the longest I've ever been without wings. I feel so naked, don't look at me!



I never got winged so far weeeee!!!  ::dreamerchair::  although a couple of times I got to fulfill a couple of tasks I loved to do, out of date but fun anyway...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Advanced TOTM!!





> Ok here's what happened: I remember being in the car with my real dad, driving down the highway. It suddenly dawned on me that I shouldn't be in California, so I bet I'm dreaming. I had just enough doubt about it though, and didn't want to just open the car door. Plus even lucid accidents can hurt. So I tried to be subtle by just poking my finger through the roof of the car, and it went through as if it were made of jello. YES! My dad glanced over at me with a "wtf?!" look on his face. I said "No time to explain! I gotta take out my eyeball real quick." I took 3 fingers from my right hand, and curved them into a sort of scoop, then stuck them in the inner corner of my right eye. It felt loose and ready to easily scoop out. So I scooped it out, but it acted like it had some pressure built up behind it, like it's been meaning to come out for a while (which it HAS.. been attempting this task for a while). So when it came out, about a foot of optic nerve and optic muscles kinda hurled out with it, with my eyeball still attached. My dad and I both screamed "Ew GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!" and I got a flinch of panic. "What if I can't put my eyeball back in and can't wake myself up, and have to go through this whole dream with a gross dangling eyeball?" Because let's face it, it felt real, and I was no blind in that eye. So I oh so carefully shoved the whole mess back into my eyesocket, all the while telling myself "It'll be ok, it's going in fine, no problem." It went back in fine, and I blinked a couple times and could see again. My dad was looking at me peripherally with a mixed expression of disbelief and disgust. Then I just lost it. I bent forward and howled with laughter. I mean, it was a deep, jolly LOUD laugh at all the ridiculousness that just happened, and then I woke up.

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced TOTM!!




This must be National Wimmens Month..... You guys are knockin em dead......   ::yddd:: 

I just can't remember them when it counts..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Overall, this year has been amazing for members' TOTM accomplishments. You guys really floor me sometimes.

----------


## Box77

> Plus even lucid accidents can hurt



 ::lol::  specially when you carelessly take out your eyeball.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> specially when you carelessly take out your eyeball.



You know ti be honest, it didn't hurt. But it felt really idk, vulnerable just dangling there. And I briefly had the thought to pull it all the way out and feared THAT would hurt, so that's why I stuffed it back in.

For me, this was way worse than pulling out an internal organ.

----------


## Box77

> You know ti be honest, it didn't hurt. But it felt really idk, vulnerable just dangling there. And I briefly had the thought to pull it all the way out and feared THAT would hurt, so that's why I stuffed it back in.
> 
> For me, this was way worse than pulling out an internal organ.



I cannot even see those filmed eye operations!!! If I could just slap the surgeon just to release the stress of the idea...

----------


## Verre

Last night had a DILD and worked on the advanced tasks. The eyeball one went very smoothly! No progress with Howl's Moving Castle, though. Relevant paragraphs from DJ quoted below: 





> Which task first? I love the idea of Howl's Moving Castle so I decide to start with that one. First I try to summon the castle directly, not through any special method, just willing it to approach on its own legs. It doesn't appear promptly, so I start with plan B: conjure a fire, call it "Calcifer," and feed it until it becomes strong enough to build the castle from the ground up. The first part should be easy; I've practiced conjuring fire before in this very spot. So I hold out my right hand and concentrate on creating a flame in my open palm. There's just one problem. It is raining, quite heavily actually. Typical dream perversity! I'm trying to fill my palm with fire, but meanwhile it is filling up with water. I ignore the dream's little joke, and keep concentrating on the fire.
> 
> Sure enough, I shortly begin to feel the heat and see the brightness of the flame. I set it on the ground and start feeding it chunks of pita bread, calling it "Calcifer" and trying to coax it to respond. It grows larger at first, but doesn't show any sentience, and now the rain is causing it to dwindle despite my attempts to feed it. I decide to continue this experiment indoors, out of the rain. I pick up the fire, just carrying it in my hands, go inside and set it down again on a flat stone ledge, about two and half feet in width and height (the interior of the house no longer corresponds in any way to RL). I feed the fire and continue calling it "Calcifer" to try to get a response, but it ignores me, and I feel silly talking to a fire. I go outside, careful to take the fire out again with me so as not to leave it untended in the house, and fly up in the air before releasing it. I instruct it to go seek out Howl's Castle, hoping that it might reappear at some point later point in the dream.
> 
> I return to the ground, once again in a place recognizably like my back patio, though it is no longer raining. What next? I realize the eyeball task should be quick and easy, if I can stomach it, so I ought to knock that one out of the way. I consider going inside the house to use a real mirror, but I don't want to waste time so I stand outside the sliding glass door to the kitchen and rely on the faint reflection of myself I can see there. There is nothing unusual about my reflectionmuch less so than usual, actually. When thinking about this task in waking life I had decided (for the sake of safety and squeamishness) to try to remove the eyeball in a more hands-off way, simply raising my palm and trying to pop it out through will alone, but now that I'm ready to go I don't even remember that idea. Instead I lift my right hand to my right eye and just start digging in there. I feel a momentary discomfort, enough to make me think, "I'd better be damn sure I'm dreaming!" before I feel the fingers slide smoothly into the socket with little pain, and this reassures me.
> 
> The eye pops out easily, but it is attached to a surprisingly thick, gross, fleshy stalk. Even at the time I realize that my experience has probably been colored by other accounts of this task I've already read on the DV thread, some of which mention similar stalks. The stalk is inconvenient and ugly so I keep pulling until the eyeball breaks free, then turn it around to inspect it. It looks remarkably like an eyeball. I had been hoping that it would transform into something cool, like an orb of glass or even a jewel. But nope. It is a disturbingly life-like eyeball, with a distinct iris and pupil and even a bit of red tattered membrane where the stalk had been attached. When I aim the iris and pupil toward me, they already look dead and unseeing, so it doesn't occur to me to try to use this eyeball to see with. Also, although I don't take note of this at the time, in retrospect I can report that there was no subjective change in my experience of vision; I was still "seeing" as though with two intact eyes.
> 
> I had meant to look at my reflection again after pulling the eye out, but I forget to do so. Instead I'm absorbed in inspecting this very ordinary-looking eyeball and trying to find any notable details to report. I do observe that the iris seems to have changed color: from the initial blue it has faded to a drab brown. It is still kind of creepy to be holding my eyeball, so without experimenting further I pop it back in. Luckily no difficulties there, and only then do I remember to check my reflection. I look normal and still don't notice any changes to my vision. I feel a momentary regret that I didn't remember to try to transform the eyeball into something else before putting it back in, but I feel reasonably satisfied with the task so I'm ready to move on.

----------


## ThreeCat

Basic Task!  Tried the Advanced Eyeball Task . . . I was a big baby though and it didn't go well:


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



She begins to answer. I suddenly realize I wanted to do the task of the month? What were those tasks? She is talking but I don't hear her now. I begin trying to pluck out my eyeball. I focus on this very carefully, and try to phase my fingers through my face to get a better grip. I'm not having much luck, and I think to myself, I am not tearing my eye out of my face, even if I am dreaming. I decide to do the basic instead.

I turn to my friend and ask her to tell me a word in a different language.

She says some gibberish. "And what does that mean?" I ask.

She suddenly laughs. "Oh my god," she says. "I've got my words mixed up!" She then gets up and starts walking off, laughing. I look around for someone else to help.

I see a gangster-looking fellow sitting near me. I decide to ask him.

"River," he says.

"Ok," I say, a little peeved that this is an English word, "but what does it mean?" I ask.

"Vitherur," he says.

"Virrerrur?" I ask? I'm having trouble understanding his accent. He nods and says, "Vitherur."

"Vitherur," I say. He nods again. I consider asking him to reconstruct the order, but figure the information is the same: vitherur = river. I then decide I am going to fly.




The whole dream can be found here:  "Ballroom Flying" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> specially when you carelessly take out your eyeball.



Someone I know decided to test pain in LDs (he's that sort of guy).  So he summoned a spike stuck in the ground pointy side up and impaled his hand on it.   He said he's never experienced any pain like that in waking life, like an electric shock running up his whole arm.

Think I'll stick to robbing banks with a banana and asking for foreign words from DCs, I don't need that other stuff!





> I am not tearing my eye out of my face, even if I am dreaming



Amen, brother!  No ripping out hearts, brains, eyes, gonads, etc.

----------


## ThreeCat

> Someone I know decided to test pain in LDs (he's that sort of guy).  So he summoned a spike stuck in the ground pointy side up and impaled his hand on it.   He said he's never experienced any pain like that in waking life, like an electric shock running up his whole arm.
> Amen, brother!  No ripping out hearts, brains, eyes, gonads, etc.



QueenZukin seems to have had quite a painful experience, actually . . . .  I am not sure whether mine would have hurt or not, so I _might_ try it, which probably means I will touch my face again in a dream, and then try to find Howl's Castle  :smiley:

----------


## Treetopdriver

> Someone I know decided to test pain in LDs (he's that sort of guy).  So he summoned a spike stuck in the ground pointy side up and impaled his hand on it.   He said he's never experienced any pain like that in waking life, like an electric shock running up his whole arm.



He should've injected himself with some dream anesthetic  :tongue2: 

I had some nice WILD/DEILDs last night but I ended up doing stuff off my personal goal list and just messing around. Tonight I'll keep the goals in mind, promise!

So are those wings removed at the end of the month, or are they 4evah?

----------


## Zyangur

> So are those wings removed at the end of the month, or are they 4evah?



They get removed at the end of the month but then we get a new set of tasks for the next month  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Treetopdriver:* At the end of the month.

Cool *Verre*!! That kinda happened to me, where a member was wondering if you get credit if the eyeball is out, but still attached to the fleshy bits. So my dream incorporated that. Then yours had all the grossness mine did, but you took it one step further and released the eyeball, so kudos to you for that! I didn't examine mine further than being shocked by the gore of the whole situation. Now I wish I had taken more time with that =/

----------


## Box77

> Cool *Verre*!! That kinda happened to me, where a member was wondering if you get credit if the eyeball is out, but still attached to the fleshy bits. So my dream incorporated that. Then yours had all the grossness mine did, but you took it one step further and released the eyeball, so kudos to you for that! I didn't examine mine further than being shocked by the gore of the whole situation. Now I wish I had taken more time with that =/



 ::biggrin::  I think I may need a psycho therapist if I got to pull my precious round almost blind little astigmatic white ball out of its socket to see my creative goreness in action...  ::morecrying::  and I know it WILL be the only task I'll remember while the other safe ones will stay gone with the wind... and knowing me, I will be sitting in front of a nice warm speaking flame inside a castle with a strange door next to a poster with the photoshop logo, wile a nice woman pointing at a funny colored dial will be saying a strange word that I won't understand and I will be like  :Uhm: "Which were the other tasks???"

----------


## StephL

Great eye grabbing, pulling and inspecting dreams there Ophelia and Verre! Congratulation!!  :Clap: 
Sounds like both your eyes were in action, even while one was hanging about, Ophelia - did that produce special effects maybe?





> Cool *Verre*!! That kinda happened to me, where a member was wondering if you get credit if the eyeball is out, but still attached to the fleshy bits. So my dream incorporated that. Then yours had all the grossness mine did, but you took it one step further and released the eyeball, so kudos to you for that! I didn't examine mine further than being shocked by the gore of the whole situation. Now I wish I had taken more time with that =/



Hehehee - who might that have been, haunting you guys with gory anatomic details like optic nerves and appending muscles?!  ::tongue:: 





> I think I may need a psycho therapist if I got to pull my precious round almost blind little astigmatic white ball out of its socket to see my creative goreness in action...  and I know it WILL be the only task I'll remember while *the other safe ones* *will stay gone with the wind...* and knowing me, I will be sitting in front of a nice warm speaking flame inside a castle with a strange door next to a poster with the photoshop logo, wile a nice woman pointing at a funny colored dial will be saying a strange word that I won't understand and I will be like "Which were the other tasks???"



Yeah - such things always stick in my memory best and fastest, too - the "outrageous stuff". Come on Box - new experiences beckon - you can do it! 
Says she, who just two nights back was too cowardly to let herself get hit by a lighting bolt for Maxis' lucid dare - but I'm working on it!!
I didn't read back now, but one thing, which seems not to be expected with eye-out-pullings is pain - probably except you'd really took care to invoke it on purpose. It feels really great to do something like this - something you wouldn't ever consider doing in waking life! So give yourself a little push over that psychological edge there - you'll feel like a hero afterwards! And the great thing - it's safe, it's "only" a dream!  ::wink::

----------


## Box77

> Yeah - such things always stick in my memory best and fastest, too - the "outrageous stuff". Come on - new experiences beckon - you can do it! 
> Says she, who doesn't manage to allow herself to get hit by a lighting bolt for Maxis' lucid dare - but I'm working on it!!
> I didn't read back now, but one thing, which seems not to be expected with eye-out-pullings is any pain - probably except you'd really took care to invoke it on purpose. It feels really great to do something like this - something you wouldn't ever consider doing in waking life! So give yourself a little push over that psychological edge there - you'll feel like a hero afterwards!



 ::lol::  I know what you mean... lately I've been so much into the subject that it has become one of those things that pushed me to do just for curiosity when I was a kid (yep, never put the finger into the bulb socket to test if it's off) most probably I will end up doing it long after this month is gone (the task I mean  ::tongue:: )... perhaps it would be nice to have a thread to post outdated tasks made just for fun?

P.S. There were lots of lightning rods near my grandparents' house because of the electric storms, I know the lilac (purplish white? don't get the translation) light and the lovely thunder like the palm of my hand  :;-):

----------


## StephL

> I know what you mean... lately I've been so much into the subject that it has become one of those things that pushed me to do just for curiosity when I was a kid (yep, never put the finger into the bulb socket to test if it's off) most probably I will end up doing it long after this month is gone (the task I mean )... perhaps it would be nice to have a thread to post outdated tasks made just for fun?



That's a great idea for a thread! And a very welcome motivation to not let go to waste so many great ideas - wow - do it! Ophelia - what do you think, somewhere around here? I would find it lovely to have a place to tell people about how you finally did the August 2013 this and that wonderful task just for it's very own merit and beauty!





> P.S. There were lots of lightning rods near my grandparents' house because of the electric storms, I know the lilac (purplish white? don't get the translation) light and the lovely thunder like the palm of my hand



Part of the problem is, that I know exactly how it is, when lighting strikes only meters away and in the mountains:

Too Cowardly for Suicide Mission on Maxis Behalf - Lightning Bolts and Half-Cattiness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

But just while posting here, I had an idea - I won't try to transform into a cat and then draw the bolt, this didn't really work anyway yet, transformation, but do it as a human. Aand - what it will do, will be dramatic, but won't kill me - the strike will transform into a cat! pawprint.gif
Or so I hope...

----------


## Box77

> But just while posting here, I had an idea - I won't try to transform into a cat and then draw the bolt, this didn't really work anyway yet, transformation, but do it as a human. Aand - what it will do, will be dramatic, but won't kill me - the strike will transform into a cat! pawprint.gif 
> Or so I hope...



As long as you don't do in WL what my brother did as a kid, attaching a cable on his head like an antenna to go out running on the yard under an electric storm to see if a lightning stroke on him, sounds good. Luckily nothing happened then...

 :bedtime:  Well, it's time to hit the pillow...  :Off to Bed:  I forgot to mention a banana... perhaps that one?

----------


## ThreeCat

> I know what you mean... lately I've been so much into the subject that it has become one of those things that pushed me to do just for curiosity when I was a kid (yep, never put the finger into the bulb socket to test if it's off) most probably I will end up doing it long after this month is gone (the task I mean )... perhaps it would be nice to have a thread to post outdated tasks made just for fun?
> 
> P.S. There were lots of lightning rods near my grandparents' house because of the electric storms, I know the lilac (purplish white? don't get the translation) light and the lovely thunder like the palm of my hand



I recently phased through a mirror for the first time.  I remembered it from the podcasts while lucid and decided to go for it  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Maybe one could use your above mentioned space, Box, also for ideas for tasks, which didn't make it into the final five, but strike one's fancy in a special way? There always tend to be so many fantastic proposals in the task club...

----------


## ThreeCat

You guys can call it "B Sides."  Or "Rejected," after the Don Hertzfeld animation  :smiley:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

As soon as I get my wings this month, I'm intending to go through all the previous suggestions to put them in a thread somewhere, so people can go back and use them for inspiration.

Of course, I need to get lucid first! (nothing so far this month!)

I did have a rather promising unsuccessful WILD last night (I was doing it at bedtime just to practice concentrating) followed by an oh-so-very-nearly lucid dream in the small hours (in which I even made a map of the house I was in so I could remember it when I woke up without quite passing the threshold into the kind of lucidity where I realise I can do dream things *now*!)

So close, I can't believe I won't get there tonight... :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## blazingnyancat

I want to Do Basic Task I/II and Advanced Task II 
I love moving castle movie  ::D:

----------


## Soulless

I tried the advanced tactic 1, of pulling an eyeball out, but ended up fulfilling basic task 1 instead (Ask a DC to tell you a word in a different language and its meaning), kinda. I don't know if this actually counts...





> I don't remember much of this dream oddly enough. As usual, my dream companion the Kind Man and I were in an enclosed room together, alone. We were discussing a subject cordially, though I don't remember what it was. The Kind Man was laughing softly as we spoke. He poured us both cups of tea. I told him "hey, check this out" and I began to dig into my left eye with my right hand. The Kind Man abruptly stopped laughing and asked me what I was doing. When I didn't respond, he told me to stop. I remember really wanting to show him that I could do this, and thought it would be a funny prank. His tone got more panicked as I dug further into my eye socket, trying to pull my own eye out. I remember this being very difficult and taking a lot of effort on my part, also I didn't want to burst or damage the eyeball in any way so it was difficult with just my fingers.
> 
>  The Kind Man's voice got more panicked as I did this, until he finally shouted something, something in a language that wasn't human. I don't remember what it was now, but it caused me to stop and lower my hand and look over at him. I opened my mouth to ask something, but I don't remember what. He answered in English, but I don't remember his answer. Then he put his hands on my shoulders and pressed his forehead against mine and told me I was being too trusting of humans and their games. He asked me- no, he made a statement to say I will not remember much of anything of this when I wake up. Then he told me that he had "kept me on this side" for long enough, and I promptly woke up.



Mind you, I actually don't know if this counts, so I won't apply for now...

----------


## Box77

> Maybe one could use your above mentioned space, Box, also for ideas for tasks, which didn't make it into the final five, but strike one's fancy in a special way? There always tend to be so many fantastic proposals in the task club...



Thinking about it, there are lots of 'to do' lists, but I don't know if there's actually a 'finally got to do' or 'failed to do' collective thread (sorry I don't know the aka for that sort of things  ::tongue:: ) to find more inspiration. Perhaps many of those attempts are just buried in the DJ's? I find it to be great to put a right space to openly share those experiences with the option of being reviewed more than once, because of mostly I see people opening threads with the classic shape of "I DID IT!!!!! ::ghosttown:: " and after a couple of "Yeah! Wow! Great! Congratulations! Clap clap clap" the story is over (sometimes including the user who doesn't appear anymore). Wouldn't it be nice a space to collect all of those attempts, successful or not? in stead of letting them wander alone? I tried a couple of times ago to do something similar, but perhaps it was my lack of experience that I didn't manage to make it interesting and keep the threads alive.





> As soon as I get my wings this month, I'm intending to go through all the previous suggestions to put them in a thread somewhere, so people can go back and use them for inspiration.



Yeah! A lot of times, and I mean a lot of times, I found really good ideas spread here and there in the forum which some, I managed to accomplish, others are still in my personal to do list  ::content::  I would happily share those in a proper space, I don't care who starts it as long as it has a really good introductory text which hopefully will push people into an avalanche  ::D:  Maybe it would be something like "mention the task first and then tell us how you accomplished or failed"? 

Talking about fails, where is CanisLucidus with his epic fails, I miss reading those  ::chuckle:: ! Well, It's time for a nap, perhaps I can come up with some bananed robbery?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think I did the task last night...I don't know it's really hard to say, but I'll leave the judgment up to you Ophelia. Needless to say, it was one of my favorite lucid dreams ever. 

You can all find the details to this very awkward and funny dream here.

----------


## Box77

::lol::  May I use two bananas? Just to be sure I mean.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I think I did the task last night...I don't know it's really hard to say, but I'll leave the judgment up to you Ophelia. Needless to say, it was one of my favorite lucid dreams ever. 
> 
> You can all find the details to this very awkward and funny dream here.



Haha awesome dream! You should never give Fred a banana in the future lol. Congrats!

And box, you should be able to use as many bananas as possible. And if you can manage an avocado hand-grenade, I'll give you advanced wings  ::teeth::

----------


## Box77

This is going to be madness...  :mwahaha:

----------


## StephL

:laugh:  Seriously laughing out loud here - you come in with such a thing as your weapons-arsenal -  real bank clerks would roll on the floor laughing and give you money as a present, Box!!

----------


## Box77

You won't believe what I dreamed after I went so heavily armed to take a nap: I'm lying on my bed, in the middle of a gas station seeing a guy (who I know uses to _steal_ things from my job but I couldn't caught him red handed so far, although today I was close for a few seconds) with his wife. He's wearing a light-blue Hawaiian shirt with white flowers and a funny toupee in a Cleopatra hairstyle. I think he may want to_ steal_ something from the _cashier_ of the gas station. He notices I'm suspecting something when he takes out of his purse (yep, a purse), a dish with _chopped bananas_ and extends it to me saying something like I must be hungry. I politely accept it in a good manner,  ::morecrying::  and start eating the delicious chopped bananas one by one! Some of them fall on my bed and I'm having difficulties to find them, thinking to myself, there must be something with these bananas because of they taste funny, and hoping he hasn't put something to put me to sleep.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Zyangur

I tried the eyeball ToTM last night but failed. It's hard to purposely do something like that even though you know you're dreaming!





> Then, I decided to go for the eyeball ToTM so I RCed one more time then I stuck my index and thumb on either side of my right eye and tried to pull. I was a little nervous though so I didnt pull that hard. It didn't come out and as I was doing that I woke up.



I forgot to add some stuff. It felt a little slimy. I had my fingers far enough in so I could feel the eyeball on the sides. I just didn't pull hard enough or just didn't have enough will for it to come out  ::tongue:: 

DJ Entry: Failed ToTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh Box  :Picard face palm: 

Good try dragon! Next time imagine it's already loose, like a loose tooth and you're just helping it along.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I got so close last night. I'll write up a more complete DJ later if I have time and haven't forgotten it all by then.

I was having a weird dream about being on death row, with a touch of prelucidity (I wasn't scared of dying, but I was grumpy about how poorly organised everything was!) I had a false awakening (I only realised it was false in retrospect) then went "back to sleep" but lucid this time (does it count as a WILD if you're only False Awake?  ::-P: )

I ran around a scene from an earlier dream for a bit then remembered to think through my TOTM mantra ("foreign banana, eye castle, Photoshop") and picked on a nearby DC to ask for a foreign word. The first was a woman perhaps in her forties who wasn't interested in conversation.

The second was a chap about my age who looked perhaps Polish. I asked him for a  word in a foreign language. He said something in German and told me what it meant. I can't remember either his word or his translation but I do remember that he translated it wrong (I know some German)

Unsatisfied I tried again and he muttered a few syllables that I couldn't quite hear, but sounded more convincingly like a dream language. I asked him to repeat it, but he was getting bored of my hassling him and wandered off.

Miffed that I'd failed, I thought about what else I could do. I didn't think about the TOTMs but did remember that I intended to interact with DCs more deliberately (it was my personal task in the competition)

I turned around and saw three girls walking together along the pavement, so I tried to start up a conversation with the one in the middle. At this point I realised how crappy I am at small talk. I said "Hey there, can we have a conversation?" She gave me an odd look and said a little uncertainly "Uh, yeah? What about?" I told her she was exactly what I find cool about lucids dreams and she looked even more cynical (I totally came across as a creep!) so I felt I ought to explain a little more, but by now my lucidity was getting a little shabby, so I explained that as my DC she had to do exactly what I said.

Not long after that, I woke up humping my spare pillow. :#(

SammyTheSnake

----------


## StephL

Ah Box - the famous TOTM non-lucids!!
Some of the most hilarious stuff tends to happen just like this, when you're incubating things, and then your dream-generator throws it all at you and in details and you just go on happily ignorant, or worse, thinking - this is strange, it seems to mean something, but well then, lets just dream on... ::roll:: 

Good luck for the next time, Sammy and Dragon, good tries!

I'm getting lazy again, with everything - shame on me...

----------


## Treetopdriver

Anyone gonna try the photoshop task?

----------


## Box77

> Anyone gonna try the photoshop task?



Perhaps there's an issue with the dream licenses  ::tongue:: .

May I use Corel to vectorize the whole dreamscape?  ::D:  What about some Flash animations?  ::bump::

----------


## FryingMan

In a fabulous night (4 LDs!!!) I remembered the foreign word task during a really intriguing LD where I almost got lost just looking at the colors on funny little cubic pillows sitting on a bed.  
Summary:




> I try to fix these colorful pillows firmly in my mind.  The colors are so bright and amazing.  Ok, what now, fly to space?  I remember the foreign word task and start walking to find some people, they appear in a large open room just down the hall.  I start walking up to DCs and trying to ask them but my mouth barely opens and when it does I can barely speak, and when I make a sound it seems like my mouth is full of cotton or I'm speaking underwater: the sound of my voice is heavily muffled and almost incomprehensible.  One DC looks at me quizically and walks off.  Another gives me a "say that again?" look and I speak slowly really enunciating as clearly as I can.  She says something like "fribblety-splat" and I repeat it back to her to confirm, then I ask what it means, and she says "the kakashka is in the F. U.".   I go on to find a cutie and complete the naked dare while attempting something more but wake up.

----------


## lucidmats

Alright DreamViews time for my wings, I did it!  ::fly:: 
I did the eyeball task and wow, was that weird  ::chuckle:: 

Anyways here's *My Dream*






> *Relevant Part*
> 
> I remember the eyeball task and stare straight ahead. I take my right hand and move it to my right eye. I take all my five fingers and push it arround the eyeball and it comes out with slight discomfort but no pain. It makes a squishy sound and I have an eyeball in my palm. It looks pretty realistic and I get a little freaked out, although I keep looking at it. It is white with green-brown eyes (I have really dark brown eyes in WL). I can make out some little blood-vessels and the optic nerve is still attached to it and fans out in little sub nerve endings leaving it looking like a weird red fern. I also notice some liquid in my palm but then quickly decide to throw that thing away. It hits the wall and I decide to wake myself up to journal

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wellll... I attempted the bonus task and it worked a *tiny* bit! I'll let you guys decide whether this is worth wings.  ::fly:: 
I'm gonna try for some other tasks soon anyway, so I won't be too devastated if I have to try again.  :tongue2: 





> Before dealing with this unwelcome colour, I remembered I wanted to try incorporating a task of the month into this dare: Bonus Task - Apply a Photoshop effect to your dream scene. I  wanted to try playing with the saturation, so I tried using my finger  as a slider. I moved my finger up, and the dream responded ever so  slightly with increased saturation, but not to the degree I was hoping  for.



Full dream: Purple Palace

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats guys!





> Wellll... I attempted the bonus task and it worked a *tiny* bit! I'll let you guys decide whether this is worth wings. 
> I'm gonna try for some other tasks soon anyway, so I won't be too devastated if I have to try again. 
> 
> 
> 
> Full dream: Purple Palace



Technically I think that counts. It's up to you if you want the wings now or try again to your satisfaction..

----------


## woblybil

I need wings..... BAD......Broiled, Fried or fricassee'd,
I do all these things as commonplace usually but to do them for a task evades me...... why-WHY?

----------


## Box77

Me and my jokes, thinking about vectorizing the dreamscape and using animations in stead of photoshop, last night I dreamed I was in a 3D cartoon world where I was a bad wolf teacher, trying to eat my pupils who were mostly pink sheep, and a couple of little blue elephants that I left free in order to show the sheep there was nothing wrong to have them locked in a classroom... such a success incubating dreams although totally sucked for the TOTM...

----------


## Treetopdriver

I had a go at the banana task:




> So I was levitating a few meters above the ground, pretending I was driving a forklift truck (bzzzzzzz!), when it dawned on me that I should do the TOTM. I landed, and reached in my back pocket for a banana. I found a very small banana, only a few centimeters, so I took it out, and it started growing. This obviously made me quite happy, I didn't think I could rob a bank with a banana smaller than my finger. While the banana was growing, though, it quickly became clear that it wouldn't end up as a big banana. It was completely white, and curling all around my hand, so I threw it away and tried again. Turned out there was another tiny banana in my back pocket, and this time while it was growing I was saying "banana, banana, banana!" It worked, I could feel it grow into quite a big banana. I could feel it, but I could not see it, for the banana was invisible. Whatever, an invisible banana will do. I then lost vision altogether . It froze into a still image, so I decided to simply close my eyes and go ahead with the task. Surely blind people have robbed banks before? I heard cars passing by, so I followed that sound to hitch a ride to the nearest bank. I then realized that the cars that I heard were probably not in my dream, but in the real world. I bumped into something, and indeed turned out to be standing in the back yard, with my thumb in the air. Shit. I woke up, but realized immediately that it was an FA, so I went for the door, being glad that I could see again. Then I woke up, this time for real.

----------


## Box77

> I had a go at the banana task:



At least you tried to do something. I took a nap after my last post here, became lucid and remembered I wanted to do some TOTM, but first I wanted to get rid off the stuff I had in my hand. What better idea than using Telekinesis? and wasted my precious lucid trying to make that thing work good in stead of leaving the whole stuff on the floor  ::doh:: .

----------


## StephL

spiltmydrinklaughing.jpg A blind gangster weaponed with an invisible, but big banana!! Treetopdriver - you marvellous!!

Edit: And envious about your cartoon-dreaming, Box - never ever had such a thing, but sounds like great fun. Besides - time with telekinesis training isn't really wasted time. I need to practise that as well - what I managed in the comp was neglectable - a cushion levitating 2 cm and swirling some dry leaves and that's all I got in the respective resume...
Need practice there myself...

----------


## Box77

> Edit: And envious about your cartoon-dreaming, Box - never ever had such a thing, but sounds like great fun. Besides - time with telekinesis training isn't really wasted time. I need to practise that as well - what I managed in the comp was neglectable - a cushion levitating 2 cm and swirling some dry leaves and that's all I got in the respective resume...
> Need practise there myself...



 ::lol::  I was hungry like hell and those pink sheep looked pretty tasty!! 

Ok, you're right, perhaps it wasn't that bad, although it wasn't the first time I remembered about the TOTM during a lucid and got distracted with something else. Anyway, maybe next time, there are still 12 days to come and it would be nice being able to accomplish at least one task for the first time during the month... 

Long ago a friend of mine asked me to draw a guy pulling his eye out with a tea spoon  ::chuckle::  I think he was the only one who laughed so hard in the classroom because of the other guys were like " ::roll::  Yeah, that's funny"

----------


## Treetopdriver

By the way, I forgot to mention that I ate the banana. Invisible banana's taste surprisingly good.

----------


## ThreeCat

> I need wings..... BAD......Broiled, Fried or fricassee'd,
> I do all these things as commonplace usually but to do them for a task evades me...... why-WHY?



tommy want wingy.jpg

----------


## KestrelKat

WOW that was fun.  I haven't been lucid in a whole month or so.  I tried WILDing and this is what happened:

Tasks: Howl's Castle and Word in a Different Language

*Spoiler* for _Teh Dream_: 




I'd woke up in the night, and decided to try WILDing again... I closed my eyes, relaxed my body and my breathing, and envisioned walking along a mountain ridge... 



It wasn't long before I had started dreaming; I wasn't aware of that fact, though.  I was simply walking along this beautiful mountain ridge; the Big City was to my left, and the sky was blue with a few wispy clouds.  I had the impression that I was supposed to be doing something, and then I saw a man in colorful clothing; I realized it was the Face, and looked down at my hands: I was dreaming!

I walked up to him, remembering the TOTMs, and asked, "Where's Howl's castle right now?"

He simply grinned, pointed ahead of him (which was to my right, over the mountains), and I grinned right back at him.  I jumped off the ridge and started flying in the direction he'd pointed.  I passed a few landmarks I recognized from my dream map (an aspen forest and a small hut).

Then I heard the familiar *sound of Howl's Castle* (that clip starts with the sound) and descended to where I then spotted it.  I banged on the door, and yelled, "Sophie, are you home?!" 

After a few seconds, the door opened, but it was Zukin inside the castle, not Sophie.  Oh well, that worked just fine.

I went inside and looekd around; the room was different than it is in the movie, but I spotted a fireplace to the left, and approached it.  "Calcipher?"  I asked, and the flame blinked at me. 

"Yeah, what's it to you?"
"Is Sophie home?"
"No, she's out learning to fish with Howl.  Romantic, isn't it?"
I grinned.  "Oh.  Well, can you tell me a word in a different language?"  I asked, suddenly remembering the other task.  
Calcipher flickered a bit and at first didn't say anything.  For a moment I thought I might be losing control, because things started to fizzle out a bit, so I touched the hearth, rubbing my hands along it.  I thought about putting my hand in the fire, but I figured that would be rude to Calcipher.  
He finally answered: "Berzzit."

"Berwhat?  Can you spell that?"
"B-E-R-Z-Z-I-T."
"Oh.  Berzzit.  What does that mean?"
"It means when you wake up and are so groggy that you walk into the doorframe on your way out of your room."  Oddly specific, there.
"Huh."

I turned from Calcipher and looked around the room again.  The door through which I'd come was closed again, and Zukin had disappeared.  I went to the door, and opened it: Still mountains, where I'd entered.  I closed it again, and looked at the dial.  I knew what everything was supposed to look like because I've seen the movie so many times, and so I knew what to expect.  There were five colors though, instead of four, on the dial.  It was currently on green.  There was also a black, blue, yellow and orange.  Naturally I turned it to the orange.  

I put my hand on the door handle, closed my eyes, took a breath, not knowing what to expect on the other side.  I hoped it was be cool... I opened the door, and opened my eyes.

Boy was it cool.  I stepped out into a small clearing in a forest of pines.  I turned around to look at where the door was.  I was expecting to see a small hut of some sort, but the door just stood on it's own.

I turned back to the clearing, and noticed there were kittens and platypuses all over the place.  The Face was also there; he was sitting in the grass, playing with a kitten.  "Where are we?" I asked, sitting next to him.  He didn't respond, only played with the kitten some more.  I picked up the nearest platypus to me, and held it in my lap.  I got so distracted with playing with the animals that  I lost lucidity and mindlessly frolicked in the clearing with the Face.  There may have been other activity beginning with an F, but I can't remember too well... ;D

----------


## Queen Zukin

> WOW that was fun.  I haven't been lucid in a whole month or so.  I tried WILDing and this is what happened:
> 
> Tasks: Howl's Castle and Word in a Different Language
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Teh Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that word - Berzzit. I feel like if we keep hanging out any longer we are going to develop our own distinct set of language/code words (what do we have so far? Gokee Genjerman, loopzoop, stickyface, pineapples, and now berzzit)  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> I love that word - Berzzit. I feel like if we keep hanging out any longer we are going to develop our own distinct set of language/code words (what do we have so far? Gokee Genjerman, loopzoop, stickyface, pineapples, and now berzzit)



Don't forget fribblety-splat!

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced task 1........  (The hard way) I mean, A wing is a wing but what an ordeal to get it...


8/20       ............... Night of the Twisters...........

5:30am   For the most part this dream was absolutely horrible and totally out of control except for the few minutes I devoted to a task.....

   I was exploring a rickety old barn on a steep hillside with two other guys and a girl when the floor gave way and we fell down the hillside amid    dirt and old fence posts, and then the wind blew the walls in and and boards,logs and junk rained down on us and we fought our way to the top just to have another twister do it all over again several times and finally in a quiet time I thought this could be a dream and looked at my hands and they were ok then then looked again and they had six fingers and I said "Yay" This is a dream and we can just fly out of this but first there's a task, A Task?,My kingdom for a task and I thought of the eye task and didn't like it much but I couldn't remember any others and kept checking my fingers with sometimes three and sometimes six so halfway up a hill under a destroyed barn I fished out my right eye but it felt gooshy and it got dark and I didn't like it so I put it back in and just bugged them both out and they popped out to the ends of the cords staring at the girl and she said "Holy Shit, I believe you, Put them back in" so I sucked them back in and stood there trying to remember another task but then another twister struck up top and tossed more logs and junk at us fighting to stay on top and finally I flew to the top and said "whew" I'm glad that's over and a guy said "Don't bet on it" and I looked around and there was like a whisp of smoke rising up in the distance and coming our way and I said "WTF, Lets get out of here" and flew down to the end of the barn and was jumping up and down on a beam left still standing and the girl found a riding mower and rode it up a bank on the other side of a fence by the barn and I said "It's over now, Lets go play" and checked my three fingers again and she said ok and flew over the fence landing on the wooden beam beside me then she said on second thought "I've had enough if this, I'm going home"
 And I said you're probably right and woke up.....  ::yddd:: 

PS: The girl in the dream was only by chance the same DV girl that pee'd in the pasture with me last month and I'm still not telling who it was, I'm not 100% sure myself .

----------


## FryingMan

Yay woblybil!!

----------


## ThreeCat

KestrelKat:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm on WBTB right now but I just completed both basic tasks!  ::D:  I've voice recorded them, will write them up in full tomorrow. Can't wait to tell you about how CanisLucidus bailed on me at the last minute during the banana bank robbery!  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> Yay woblybil!!



Y'know just turning a "Lucid Nightmare" around long enough to accomplish a task in it is a task in itself....  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

> I love that word - Berzzit. I feel like if we keep hanging out any longer we are going to develop our own distinct set of language/code words (what do we have so far? Gokee Genjerman, loopzoop, stickyface, pineapples, and now berzzit)



LOL yeah we'll be speaking in tongues and creepin' people out soon enough.

And thanks, ThreeCat!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed both basic tasks in the same night: *Full dream*.
I had another LD later in the night where I unsuccessfully attempted the eyeball task. I'll have to write that one up later and post my fail here.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Foreign Word_: 



I focused my mind on my lucid goals now. Once again, I remembered Basic Task i - Ask a DC to tell you a word in a different language and its meaning.
I turned to *CanisLucidus* and said, _"Hey, you need to tell me a word in a different language."_
He looked amused by this request and gave a little chuckle before saying, _"Titino."_ (Pronounced t'TEE-no.)
I said, _"Okay, and what does it mean?"_
He mumbled something that sounded like, _"Magazine,"_ but it may have been a cross between two words.
_"What did you say?"_ I asked, to make sure I'd understood him correctly.
He spoke clearly this time and repeated, _"Magazine."_
I felt like I had more dream time left, so I tried to burn those words into my memory using mnemonic associations.




*Spoiler* for _Banana Robbery_: 



I focused on recalling the next Task of the Month, and remembered Basic Task ii - Rob a bank using only a banana as your weapon.
I scanned the forest and saw a clearing leading to a town. I grabbed  *CanisLucidus*' hand again and we ran towards the town. The buildings  looked very dated, I would place the style around the 1920s. We walked  past an old train station, and towards a building that I expected to be a  bank. From the outside, it looked more like a post office, but I was  sure this was the right building. It had a sign protruding from the side  of the roof with a word that looked somewhat like 'bank' but it had too  many letters. I spent a moment trying to correct the word with my mind,  but I realised the sign didn't matter. The building looked closed and  deserted, but I assured myself there would be people inside. We were  about to walk through the entrance when I realised that I didn't have my  weapon yet.
I said to Canis, _"We need a banana!"_
Canis seemed to have one already prepared, which he handed to me.
_"You take the lead,"_ he said. He seemed a bit nervous, but he was going to come along as my accomplice.
I didn't have any pockets, so I decided to hide the banana down my pants.  :tongue2:   As I concealed the weapon, the top of the banana peeled back a bit and  felt squishy against my skin. I was amused by that, but I didn't pay it  too much thought and went ahead with the task.
Canis and I walked through the front door. The building's interior  looked similar to a modern gym/recreation centre. There were quite a few  people around and I wondered if this would make it difficult to make a  clean escape.
I looked around for a cash register, and saw a room that looked similar  to a school admin's office. It had a sign saying 'Cashier', and  underneath it was a silver plated sign that said, 'Quit Smoking Now'  with the strikethrough cigarette symbol. I thought that was a neat  little message from my dream, since I have been feeling really  disappointed in myself for taking up smoking again recently.
Canis and I walked towards the cashier's window. There were 3 ladies on  staff talking amongst themselves who didn't seem to acknowledge our  presence. The woman who seemed to be in charge was around retirement  age, and the other two were middle aged.
I realised that my banana wasn't quite concealed, so I stuffed it  further down my pants. I overheard one of the middle aged ladies saying  they'd spotted someone on the surveillance system carrying a banana.  Somehow I knew they weren't talking about me, but it made me a little  nervous, and the staff were making plans to search the building to find  the banana.
I looked beside me expecting to see Canis still standing there, but  instead I saw him halfway down the foyer, power-walking towards the  exit! I couldn't believe that wimp was bailing on me at the crucial  moment!
I called out, _"Wait! You've gotta stay with me!"_
He turned back and looked at me, and seemed like he was considering  coming back for a moment, but he thought better of it and turned back  around to make a dash for the exit, leaving me by myself!  ::whyme::  I realised I was going to have to go through with this robbery single-handedly.
Since the staff weren't paying me any attention through the window, I  decided to let myself into the room. The inside of the room looked like a  school nurse's office. There were 2 monitors set up in the room, one  for surveillance and one for admin computing. The staff were still  talking and didn't seem to notice me there.
I grabbed the banana from my pants and noticed the unpeeled part from  before was dangling underneath and kind of getting in the way. I ignored  that and pointed the banana at the staff.
I put on my most intimidating voice and yelled, _"THIS IS A HOLD UP! GIVE ME ALL YOUR MONEY!"_
The staff looked at me and looked at the banana. They considered the  threat for a moment, but then they gave me a look like I was some kind  of lame prankster who wasn't worth their time. They turned away and  continued talking among themselves about other things, seemingly  unfazed.
I tried to get their attention again: _"GIVE ME ALL YOUR MONEY!"_
They were still ignoring me, so I shouted, _"Fine! I'm taking your money!"_
I walked up to the cash register myself and opened it, and grabbed all  the notes in a bunch. I looked over at the staff, and they still weren't  paying me much attention. I could have easily walked out and got away  with the money, but the thought occurred to me that these older ladies  just seemed like volunteers, and I thought this money might belong to  them. I felt kind of guilty, and then I thought to myself, _dutchraptor is gonna think I'm so silly for paying the DCs this much consideration._  But I decided to give the money back anyway, and I even spent a little  while sorting the money out to make sure the notes were placed back in  the correct compartments in the cash register.
I let myself out of the office and slunk away feeling a little lame before waking myself up.  :tongue2: 








> Technically I think that counts. It's up to you if you want the wings now or try again to your satisfaction..



I think I'll wait and try again for the bonus. I have a good feeling about this month!
I will happily accept my basic wings though!  ::flyaway::

----------


## Maxis

Been focusing on school lately since it started for me this week, though I'm still getting spontaneous DILDs and I feel I should mention that the other night I had a sort-of vivid LD where I recalled one of the tasks as being you had to go to a bank and play the triangle.

So I headed into some random bank I summoned around the corner and stood on the banker's desk thing and started rhythmically playing a triangle. I was completely shameless, and eventually random people around the bank stood up on the desk with me and started playing along for the rest of the dream.

It was magnificent.

----------


## spellbee2

Finally got the eyeball one. Was worried I wouldn't get it in time.





> I was in some kind of jail, right behind the metal bars. _Okay, I should probably do something other than just fly. What were those TOTM's again?_ I racked my brain, since I hadn't even looked at the thread for like 2 weeks. The only one I could remember was the eyeball one. _Okay, that one's not too hard_. I pulled up my sunglasses that I was apparently wearing, and reached into my left eye. I kept telling myself it didn't hurt, and sure enough, with a little effort, it just slid out. I held it in my hand. Surprisingly, it was about the size of a baseball. _I should have a little fun with this._ I shifted my glance to the left, and the eyeball rolled a little to the left. I shifted to the right, and the eyeball rolled a little back to the right. It kind of looked like one of those novelty weasel balls rolling in my hand._ Huh. I wonder if I can look through it too._ Just then, a kind of ghost image appeared on the left side of my vision. It was facing an entirely different direction, like it was the direct feed from the eyeball to my brain. _Okay, that's kind of creepy._ I stuck the eyeball back in my head and went on.



Full Dream.

----------


## 501

Finally got the basic done and failed the eyeball one a couple more times. 

 LUCID: I did a little happy smirk and thought of basic TOTM. I turned around and there was a girl sitting there by herself. I tapped her on the shoulder and asked her if she knew any foreign words. She was very shy and quiet and nodded her head yes. She kinda muttered something 'demeck' I repeated back to make sure I heard her clearly 'demeck' and she said yes. I told her good now what does it mean. I worried I was going to lose the dream again and it seemed to falter but I continued on. She mumbled some words that sounded like 'When the book comes off soon', I had to really try to put these together since she said these very quietly and said back to her 'When the book comes off soon?' and she smiled and shook her head yes. I said thanks and picked her up.

Full dream below. 

Aug 2014 basic TOTM complete and advanced fail again - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You know, "demeck", like when an author's book isn't selling so it gets booted off the shelves.

"Oy veh, my book.. it's going to get demecked!  :Sad:  "

----------


## 501

> You know, "demeck", like when an author's book isn't selling so it gets booted off the shelves.
> 
> "Oy veh, my book.. it's going to get demecked!  "



Ha. That would be a way to use it in a sentence, Webster here we come. Funny. 

This eyeball task is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I think I have tried in 5 separate lucid a at least.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ha. That would be a way to use it in a sentence, Webster here we come. Funny. 
> 
> This eyeball task is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I think I have tried in 5 separate lucid a at least.



Sometimes those extra freaky ones are slippery like that. I tried the go to hell and drink with the devil task tonnns of times, even after that month was over. I could always get to hell, but the Devil would always split when I got there. What does tell you about how my subC views me? "Hahaha, even the Devil don't want you."  ::blue::  Though my summoning skills are better now, so I should give it another go..

ANYway, point is, you can always keep trying. And maybe start with something less gory until you get used to it, like removing a finger. Then maybe your nose and an eyebrow. Couldn't hurt right? Well that's not true, it might hurt. Such great advice  ::happy::

----------


## woblybil

> Sometimes those extra freaky ones are slippery like that. I tried the go to hell and drink with the devil task tonnns of times, even after that month was over. I could always get to hell, but the Devil would always split when I got there. What does tell you about how my subC views me? "Hahaha, even the Devil don't want you."  Though my summoning skills are better now, so I should give it another go..
> 
> ANYway, point is, you can always keep trying. And maybe start with something less gory until you get used to it, like removing a finger. Then maybe your nose and an eyebrow. Couldn't hurt right? Well that's not true, it might hurt. Such great advice



The eyeballs were a natural for me, I'm so used to popping them out while playing "Faces in the mirror" In the mirror I can do anything they do in the movie "Beetlejuice" Including popping out the eyes while sticking out my three foot long tongue and making awful noises...
Oh-Yeah OB, I had a dream about your Avatar guy (Maverick) and played a dirty trick on him, I shrunk his head..
 I hope it wasn't you  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Had a short ld starting in the yard where the whole surroundings and the grass had a reddish tint. Recognized this was a task, though wasn't sure sure if it would count. Went on flying in the woods.  ::flyaway::  At any rate, first ld with large scale color effects.

----------


## DarkDreamer13

So last night I was on my laptop, and I was thinking about a conversation I had with my friend about Lucid Dreaming. I remembered there was a really good website I was registered on, but I couldn't remember the name. After a little searching, I rediscovered Dream Views. One of my favorite parts of this website was the Task of the Month. I quickly checked here, and read all the challenges, which seemed pretty easy. Anyway, after I fell asleep, I remember in my dream telling someone about Dream Views, and I remembered the Task of the Month thing, but could only remember one challenge. Robbing a bank with a banana. I was only at a low level of lucidity, and the dream didn't have that much clarity. I think I still managed to get the banana to fire like a plasma pistol though, which was cool  :smiley:  But yeah, I haven't had a lucid for a while, just wanted to share.

----------


## Box77

Ahhh!! The month is almost gone, my little devils' vacation is over and it seems that it must be used an unripe banana to rob an eye bank next to a castle painted on fire with some photoshop flames plug-in with a rare name... 

 :Uhm:  How was it?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I finally got that failed TotM attempt posted in my DJ!
I'm excited to say that I actually successfully completed both the eyeball and Photoshop tasks last night, but I'll have to wait til later before I transfer them to my DJ.
For now, you can snicker at my silly fail and missed FA from August 21st:





> I was in an empty carpeted room that felt like a school building. I remembered Advanced Task i - Pull your eyeball out and examine it. I was a bit nervous about this one, but I was determined to get the task done as quickly as possible because I felt like I didn't have long before I'd wake up. I tried to shake my head to loosen up my eyeball so it would simply 'pop out' like OpheliaBlue had suggested. This didn't work, and I realised I was going to have to go in manually. I tried to get my fingers inside the socket, but I just felt a lot of pressure, like I was pushing really hard on the skin outside. I tried squeezing and rolling my fingers around the outside to try to get the eye loose and pop it out with the pressure. This wasn't working either.
> False awakening:
> I awoke in my bed and found that I was actually poking the skin around my eye with my waking body. I thought to myself, "I'm glad I didn't go any further with that one!"
> D'oh! I can't believe I missed that FA!



*Full dream*

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I had a nice DEILD chain last night, and managed to get the two basic and one advanced TOTMs done!

DJ entry: DEID chain leads to learning a new word, robbing a bank, and plastocene eyeballs... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

:-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work, Sammy! I was starting to wonder how we'd ever know what to vote for this month without our neatly compiled Lucid Task Club suggestions!  :Cheeky:

----------


## spellbee2

Got another one, just for giggles:





> I was now walking down a hallway of my college. _Maybe I should start doing something productive now_. I remembered one of the TOTMs that I hadn't done yet. I walked up to some random guy. "Hey, do you know any other languages?" "Yeah, I'm fluent in German." "Cool, can you tell me a word?" "No." He walked faster to get away from me and turned into a classroom. I followed him in.
> 
> There was another group of guys standing around talking. I walk up and  ask if any of them know any other languages. They all in turn reply no. _Why do my DCs have to be so American?_ Then, a girl walked over to me. "Do you know any foreign words?" "Oh yeah, I know lots of them." "Cool, can you give me an example of one?" "Well have you ever heard of 'juh-kan-uh'?" "How do you spell that?" "Jicanon." "There's a silent n on the end?" "Sure, why not?" "Okay then, what does it mean?" As she walked away, she turned back and shouted "It means armed with a laser." _A laser, huh? Sounds like a pointless word to me._ Little did I know just how applicable that word would be.



Full dream.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, DJ is up!
Here are the task excerpts.
I just realised that without context, it might sound weird that the dream begins with CanisLucidus in my bed, haha.  ::rolleyes:: 


*Spoiler* for _Eyeball task_: 



The first was Advanced Task i - Pull your eyeball out and examine it. I had tried and failed this one previously, so I was determined to get it right. I didn't doubt myself this time, I just dug my fingers straight in and pulled my eyeball right out. The room was almost completely dark though, so I couldn't see much. I got out of bed and focused on forming visuals like Sageous had suggested, and the room quickly became lit. I could see the eyeball now, which was still attached by the optic nerve. It was slightly bigger than it should have been and a bit cartoon-like, perfectly round, and a bit slimy.
*CanisLucidus* got out of bed too, and came towards me. I was a bit worried that he was going to bump me and cause the optic nerve to snap, so I held out my hand to get him to keep his distance a bit. He sensed my worry and decided to play a practical joke. He started teasing me by intentionally bumping into me lightly - not enough to do any damage, but enough to make me have to concentrate on holding onto my detached eyeball for dear life.  :tongue2: 
The optic nerve was only just long enough for me to see the eyeball, not to turn it around to look at myself, so I walked over to the full length mirror in my room. My reflection was very accurate, and I could see my eye dangling out of an empty socket.
Canis came up and embraced me affectionately from behind. There were some residual feelings from the non-lucid dream, but I got on with the task while he was holding me. He seemed interested to watch the task in progress.
I pulled my eyeball out further and watched in the mirror as the optic nerve drooped down. I wanted to look back at myself, but my vision still seemed to be coming from its usual perspective, so I closed the eye that was still in my head. My vision was sort of halfway between the two eyes. It wasn't coming from my head's perspective anymore, it was a little way out from my body, but not far enough to be from the detached eye, and it was facing off to the side in a different direction to where the eye was facing. I tried looking around and the feeling of movement was coming from the empty socket, but my vision responded from pretty close to the position of the eye I was holding. The edges of my vision were a bit blurred, and I couldn't quite get the angle far enough to see myself.
I opened my other eye again and the room went kind of dark. I popped my other eye back in, but it didn't help with my vision. The room was still dimly lit and I could see Canis standing there, grinning.




*Spoiler* for _Photoshop task_: 



I decided to move onto the Bonus Task - Apply a Photoshop effect to your dream scene.
I told *CanisLucidus*, _"I'm going to try making everything black and white."_
I closed my eyes and opened them again, but nothing changed. I tried pointing my finger in the air and flicking it like a wand to remove the colours, but that didn't work either. I decided to move on to another effect instead. I had already tried increasing the saturation in a previous LD but it only had a minimal effect. I wanted to try again to get this right. The room was still very dull, so I had a good starting point to work with. I made a motion with my hand as though I was winding a round knob on a professional colour grading system. I turned it as far as I could with one hand movement, and the saturation of my scene increased significantly. I did this winding motion a couple more times and the colours in the room became more vivid each time. The room was still only dimly lit, so I decided to try bringing up the brightness as well. I held my hand out flat with my palm facing up, and raised my hand higher. The brightness of the room increased as I did this, and the image became grainier, just as it would if I was correcting a photo in waking life. I fiddled with another dial to increase the contrast slightly and get the picture looking sharper. There was still a shadow covering Canis' face, so I focused on that area and used a spotlight effect to light him up.



*Full dream*

----------


## Box77

I don't remember if anyone had pulled the optic nerve full off. Would the brain hang like an incense thurible?  ::chuckle::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> This may be the longest I've ever been without wings. I feel so naked, don't look at me!







> Oooo, someone is a little barebacked *towelwhip*







> I'll be whipping you back with my shiny wings soon, just you wait!



I _knew_ this time would come!  ::flyaway:: 
Now that I have basic/advanced/bonus, let the whipping commence!

 whips  ::ophelia:: 

and a  :buns:  for good measure!

----------


## Darkmatters

Hmmm… needs better visuals..

----------


## FryingMan

> CanisLucidus got out of bed too



Woohoo let's get this party started!   ::breakitdown::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Woohoo let's get this party started!



LOL, I am not going to live this down, am I?  ::tongue::

----------


## Nightfeather

As the month draws to a close, it's time for the

*Lucid Words Compilation*
_Verre_
Mormon – a married man
Sprenn – Maybe something naughty; It has to do with the city of Myrkbalik, and the laws of Garibaldi.
_OpheliaBlue_
[tongue and throat clicks] - Go the way of Jesus
_Sivason_
Biork -  place in the back of a food market where you can sit and eat prepared food.
_vasiona_
Yumuma -  this whole world is just a huge hallucination
_NyxCC_
"Woof" (barking) - Hoof
_kilham_
sanchuanfei - two children peeing
_Mystycal_
Rystkievin - Everyone has a right to fair play
_ThreeCat_
Vitherur - River
_FryingMan_
fribblety-splat - the kakashka is in the F. U.
_KrestelKat_
Berzzit - When you wake up and are so groggy that you walk into the doorframe on your way out of your room.
_~ Dreamer ~_
Titino (t'TEE-no) – Magazine
_501_
demeck - When the book comes off soon
_SammyTheSnake_
koinu - Go away / go home
_spellbee2_
jicanon (juh-kan-uh) - armed with a laser

----------


## woblybil

Whew. Finally the end of the month and time for new tasks.. I thought it would never come  ::yddd::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Real quick, before this month closes out: a non-lucid science fiction dream I had that was inspired by the eyeball Task of the Month!





> I'm a crew member of a spaceship looking to recolonize a new planet.  *Dreamer* is part of the crew, as are several people I know from waking life.
> 
> Our ship crash-lands on an alien planet.  It's just like Earth but we decide that the planet isn't good enough for us and we're all desperate to escape.  
> 
> To escape, we have to build an advanced telescopic device that requires parts from a dozen human eyeballs.  The captain of the ship volunteers his eye first and I am tasked with performing the eyeball removal!    It's easy but very gross.  I cut the optic nerve with a little scalpel, carry the eyeball away and put it on this little eyeball shelf outside.
> 
> I'm totally scared to do this, but then *Dreamer* cheerfully volunteers to donate an eyeball.  I assume it's because she has done Task of the Month before.    Inspired, I volunteer my left eye.
> 
> I wind up doing several more surgeries (fortunately not on myself or on *Dreamer* that I can remember.)  The telescope gets built and even though I don't remember losing my own eye, I'm extra careful with my eye the rest of the dream since I think that I only have one now, but "just forgot" the surgery.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Real quick, before this month closes out: a non-lucid science fiction dream I had that was inspired by the eyeball Task of the Month!



It's so funny that all our eyeball incubation/conversations led to this gross dream, haha!
I'm glad you didn't have to cut our eyeballs out!  ::makeitstop::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok Rugrats, prepare your pajamas, September Tasks of the Month are headed at you!
*
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2121984*

----------

